# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  هر مطلبی درباره جانوس دارید اینجا بذارید.(janus system)

## mehran5

سلام من احساس کردم در زمینه جانوس سیستم توی سایت کمبود است. با اجازه پیشکسوتان من این تاپیک و نوشتم تا هرکی مطلب و منبعی داره اینجا بذاره .نظرتو ن رو هم بدین ممنون.
اگه دوست داشتین دکمه تشکر رو هم بزنید.   :(

----------


## touraj

خب شما خودت شروع کن چند تا مطلب اینجا بذار که بقیه هم ترغیب بشن.

----------


## fat_roze2000

توی شرکتمون به من میگن بابای جانوس.
اولین نکته رو من میخوام بگم و اونم استفاده از کومبو توی گریده. باید 1 Dataset به فرمت اضافه کنی و اونو به گرید مقید کنی. بعد اگه بری توی تنظیمات گرید. توی قسمت کومبو ها میری و توی صفحه سمت راست دکمه Add رو میزنی تا یه کومبوی جدید درست کنه. اگه ویزارد اونو دنبال کنی یه کومبو توی گریدت میذاره و از طریق dgd.DropDowns قابل دسترسیه. البته در زمان شروع فرم باید اونو به 1 DataTable مقید کنی

----------


## mehran5

راستی شما میدونید چطوری یک اسکریپت جاوا رو توی ویبی دات نت مینویسن.

----------


## Dariuosh

> راستی شما میدونید چطوری یک اسکریپت جاوا رو توی ویبی دات نت مینویسن.


این سوال رو تو یه تاپیک مجزا مطرح کن تا به جواب برسی

----------


## ABERTINO

ببخشید من تو دات نت تازه واردم میشه یه توضیح بدید که جانوس چیه ؟

----------


## Dariuosh

> ببخشید من تو دات نت تازه واردم میشه یه توضیح بدید که جانوس چیه ؟


جانوس مجموعه ایی از یه سری کنترل هست که به VS اضافه میشه , گریدش خیلی خوبه ، به نظرم حتماً تهیه کن و ازش استفاده کن

----------


## ABERTINO

دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون 
از کجا باید تهیه کرد و حجمش چقدره آیا تو اینترنت هست؟

----------


## mehran5

بله www.*janus*.com  ورژن 2 مجانی ولی 3 رو باید بخری

----------


## Microsoft.net

برای اضافه کردن Row Number به گرید جانوس راهی هست ؟ البته به جز اضافه کردن فیلد Auto Inc در دیتاست منظورمه .

----------


## khz-web1

جانوس چه جور کنترل هایی رو تو دات نت 2 به ما میده ؟ میشه نام ببرید

----------


## mehran5

اینم کنترلها

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام ،



> برای اضافه کردن Row Number به گرید جانوس راهی هست ؟ البته به جز اضافه کردن فیلد Auto Inc در دیتاست منظورمه .


ابتدا باید پروپرتی RowHeaders را بر روی True قرار داده و سپس پروپرتی RowHeaderContent را بر روی RowPosition تنظیم نمایید.(GridEX v3).

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من یک گراید جانوس دارم که حالت نمایش اونو از نوع CardView تنظیم کردم حالا می خوام این اسکرول رو عمودی انجام بده اما هر کاری می کنم وقتی رکورد ها زیاد می شه افقی اسکرول می کنه؟!!
بعش این گراید رو روی فرم اصلی که یه عکس روی بکگراند فرم هست گذاشتم و می خوام در حد امکان بکگراند گراید من همون عکس فرمی باشه که روی اون قرار داره اما هر کاری می کنم نمیشه و..
اگه راه حلی برای این ها پیدا کردید منو خبر کنید

----------


## زئوس 1363

من دارم از گريد janus تو پروژه هام استفاده می کنم.در يکی از ستون های جدول بايد یک تاريخ شمسی قرار بگيره . چطور می تونم تاريخ شمسی رو با janus پياده سازی کنم؟
خود Janus يک EditType به نام CalendarCombo داره ولی ميلادیه!
به ذهنم رسيد در اين ستون جدول کامپوننتی که خودم برای کار با تاريخ فارسی ساختم رو قرار بدم کسی می دونه چطوری می شه اين کارو کرد؟

----------


## زئوس 1363

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

من دارم از گريد janus تو پروژه هام استفاده می کنم.در يکی از ستون های جدول بايد یک تاريخ شمسی قرار بگيره . چطور می تونم تاريخ شمسی رو با janus پياده سازی کنم؟
خود Janus يک EditType به نام CalendarCombo داره ولی ميلادیه!
به ذهنم رسيد در اين ستون جدول کامپوننتی که خودم برای کار با تاريخ فارسی ساختم رو قرار بدم کسی می دونه چطوری می شه اين کارو کرد؟

----------


## Dariuosh

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> من دارم از گريد janus تو پروژه هام استفاده می کنم.در يکی از ستون های جدول بايد یک تاريخ شمسی قرار بگيره . چطور می تونم تاريخ شمسی رو با janus پياده سازی کنم؟
> خود Janus يک EditType به نام CalendarCombo داره ولی ميلادیه!
> به ذهنم رسيد در اين ستون جدول کامپوننتی که خودم برای کار با تاريخ فارسی ساختم رو قرار بدم کسی می دونه چطوری می شه اين کارو کرد؟


تو روال InitCustomEdit 

e.EditControl = YourControl

بعدش تو روال EndCustomEdit مقدارو  بريزي تو e.Value 

e.Value = Your Value

 
اينم يه مثال که مثلا TxtCustom رو جايگزين کني


PrivateSub gridEX1_InitCustomEdit(ByVal sender AsObject, ByVal e As Janus.Windows.GridEX.InitCustomEditEventArgs) Handles gridEX1.InitCustomEdit
'For the sample, we will allow to edit the CustomerID field
'only in new rows. So, we set the ReadOnly property to false
'if rows with RowType seet to Record.
If e.Row.RowType = RowType.NewRecord Then
txtCustom.ReadOnly = False
Else
txtCustom.ReadOnly = True
EndIf
'When the user start edition by pressing a key, the EditChar
'property holds the char that started the edition. If edition
'was started because the user clicked in the cell the EditChar
'returns (char)0
If e.EditChar <> ""AndAlsoNot txtCustom.ReadOnly Then
txtCustom.Text = e.EditChar.ToString()
txtCustom.SelectionStart = txtCustom.Text.Length
Else
If e.Value IsNothingThen
txtCustom.Text = ""
Else
txtCustom.Text = e.Value.ToString()
EndIf
txtCustom.SelectionLength = txtCustom.Text.Length
EndIf
'Set the EditControl property to let the GridEX control
'know which control to position in the cell.
e.EditControl = txtCustom
EndSub


PrivateSub gridEX1_EndCustomEdit(ByVal sender AsObject, ByVal e As Janus.Windows.GridEX.EndCustomEditEventArgs) Handles gridEX1.EndCustomEdit
'Compare the original value with the value in the control.
If txtCustom.Text.CompareTo(e.Value) <> 0 Then
'If the value is different, set the DataChanged property to true
'to indicate the control that it has to update the cell value.
e.DataChanged = True
e.Value = txtCustom.Text
EndIf
EndSub

----------


## sepide1

> سلام
> دوستانی که به دنبال دانلود نسخه ی2 این ابزار هستند، به این پست سری بزنند:
> https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=185


 لطفا اگه vb.net يا C#‎.net برنامه اي در اين زمينه داريد(هر كسي) قرار دهيد تا ما هم از علم شما و هم از اين تكنولوژي (يا هر چي كه اسمش است ) بهره ببريم

----------


## Dariuosh

> لطفا اگه vb.net يا C#‎.net برنامه اي در اين زمينه داريد(هر كسي) قرار دهيد تا ما هم از علم شما و هم از اين تكنولوژي (يا هر چي كه اسمش است ) بهره ببريم


به همراهه خودش Sampel هم داره به هر دو زبون

----------


## sepide1

من همين الان اونا دانلود كردم (نسخه 5/3  تريال) اما موقع نصب وقتي به آخر ميرسه پيغام خطاي زير را مي دهد 
the system cannot find the file specified منظور از اين پيغام چيه؟لازم به ذكر است كه من از vs2005 استفاده مي كنم

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

سلام
توی پوشه myproject یک فایل به نام License.lic وجود داره اون رو باز کنید و Public key و مقدار جلوی اونو پاک کنید.
درست میشه

----------


## rezaei manesh

یه مشکل در استفاده از جانوس هستش اونم اینه وقتی روی یک فرم باشه کلی تول می کشه تا فرم بالا بیاد
مثلا من رو فرم اصلی یک گراید جانوس دارم وقتی پروژه رو از محیط دات نت اجرا می کنم حدوداً  2 دقیقه طول می کشه تا با بالا بیاد؟!!!!!!
کلی طول کشید تا فهمیدم مشکل از اینه!!!!

----------


## hamed-p

با دروددر نصب جانوس 2 مشکل دارم؛وقتی فایل JanusControlsv2Patch.msi از سایت janusys.com می‌گیرم؛ پس از اجرا این پیغام داده می‌شه:
This Patch Setup requires a previous installation of the Janus WinForms Controls Suite v2 Full Licensed Setup.  If you want to evaluate this product a TRIAL SETUP is available for download from http://www.janusys.com

----------


## hamed-p

> یه مشکل در استفاده از جانوس هستش اونم اینه وقتی روی یک فرم باشه کلی تول می کشه تا فرم بالا بیاد
> مثلا من رو فرم اصلی یک گراید جانوس دارم وقتی پروژه رو از محیط دات نت اجرا می کنم حدوداً  2 دقیقه طول می کشه تا با بالا بیاد؟!!!!!!
> کلی طول کشید تا فهمیدم مشکل از اینه!!!!


من این مشکل را درباره‌ی جانوس 3 و 3.5 نداشتم!

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

جانوس 3.5 خیلی خوبه ولی سرعت برنامه رو تا حدی کم میکنه ولی نه اینکه 2 دقیقه طول بکشه من حدود 20-25 ثانیه برنامم با تاخیر باز میشه. اون هم زیاد مهم نیست. ولی یک مشکلی که داره اینه که وقتی از Ribbon استفاده میکنم بعد از باز کردن مجدد پروژه با vs فرم هام تغییر سایز پیدا میکنه (البته بیشتر یکی از فرم هاست ) نمی دونم دلیلش چیه.
به جز این همه چیزش عالیه مخصوصا اینترفیسش که برای کاربران ایرانی که اغلب ظاهر برنامه رو ملاک خوب و بد بودنش قرار می دن, خیلی جذاب هست

----------


## Sub Zero

> یه مشکل در استفاده از جانوس هستش اونم اینه وقتی روی یک فرم باشه کلی تول می کشه تا فرم بالا بیاد
> مثلا من رو فرم اصلی یک گراید جانوس دارم وقتی پروژه رو از محیط دات نت اجرا می کنم حدوداً  2 دقیقه طول می کشه تا با بالا بیاد؟!!!!!!
> کلی طول کشید تا فهمیدم مشکل از اینه!!!!


 ممکنه بگید چطوری حل شد چون منم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## sepide1

ميشه طريقه اتصال به ديتا گريدش به صورت كد نويسي را برام بذاريد
من اينا نوشتم جواب نمي ده خطا هم نميگيره

con.Open();
strsql = "select * from info1";
SqlDataAdapter da = newSqlDataAdapter(strsql, con);
DataSet ds = newDataSet();
da.Fill(ds, "agh");
gridEX1.DataBindings.Add(newBinding("DataSource", ds, "agh"));
con.Close();

----------


## رضا عربلو

بعد از پر کردن دیتاست و بایند کردن آن به دیتا گرید تان متد Refetch() از GridEX را فرا بخوانید.

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام مصطفی جان
نه من نگفتم که مشکلم حل شد گفتم کلی طول کشید تا فهمیدم مشکل از این هست که در فرم اصلی جانوس دارم؟!!!
هنوط مشکلم حل نشده این مشکل در زمان اجرای برنامه از exe زیاد خودش رو نشون نمی ده اما از روی پروژه اعصاب آدم رو خرد می کنه!!!!
دوستان اگه راه حلی دارن بگن
راستی من از جانوس 2 استفاده کردم شما از کدوم ورژنش استفاده کردید؟
جانوس 3 هم همین مشکل رو داره اوایی که از 3 استفاده می کنند یه تستی بکنن به ما خبر بدن

----------


## Sub Zero

من هم ورژن 2 هم ورژن 3 رو کار کردم وضع بهتر که نشد بدتر هم شد . واقعا ادم اینا رو با کامپوننتهای مشابه دلفی مقایسه میکنه 
مخش سوت میکشه درسته که از لحاظ زیبایی و اینترفیس یه سرو گردن بهترن اما از لحاظ Performance صفرن . ای کاش میشد هر دوتاشون  (Performance و Interface زیبا ) رو باهم داشت .

راستی یه نگاهی به این مقاله بندازید  :
گزارش بررسی مقایسه قابلیت های  *GridEx Janus*   با سایر انواع  *Grid ها*

----------


## rezaei manesh

ممنون جالب بود
به نظر من مشکل بار گزاری گراید جانوس در تعداد رکورد ها و یا اتصال به بانک نیست اگر گرید جانوس رو بدون هیچ کاری هم روی فرمت بزاری همین مشکل وجود داره 
و از گراید برای فرم های تا 1000 تا استفاده می کنم و مشکل خاصی ندارم چند صدم ثانیه رو هم به خاطر زیبایی اون تحمل می کنم اما این مشکل لود اولیه از پروژه من رو عصبانی می کنه و...

حقیقتش من بخاطر همین سرعت پایین نسخه های بالاتر ابزار ها تا مجبور نشم سراغ نسخه بالاتر نمی رم ظاهراً هر چی نسخه می ره بالا سرعت کم می شه!!

----------


## hamed-p

> حقیقتش من بخاطر همین سرعت پایین نسخه های بالاتر ابزار ها تا مجبور نشم سراغ نسخه بالاتر نمی رم ظاهراً هر چی نسخه می ره بالا سرعت کم می شه!!


برای اینه که اونا فکر نمی‌کنند که شما داری از رایانه‌ی ِ سه‌چهار سال پیش‌ات بهره می‌بری ...
نرم‌افزار نگارش ِ نوی‌شان را روی ِ سخت‌افزارهای نو همساز می‌کنند ...

----------


## rezaei manesh

نه دوست عزیز من از سیستم 3-4 سال پیش استفاده نمی کنم 
من 6 ماه از خرید این نوت بوکم بیشتر نگذشته
و از لحاظ مشخصات فنی هم در حد متوسط هست 1گیگ رم وCPU های نسل جدید با پردازش موازی و...
اما یوزر های ما هم همین رو هم ندارن اونا دارن از سیستم های 5-6 سال پیش هم استفاده می کنند و..

----------


## hamed-p

> نه دوست عزیز من از سیستم 3-4 سال پیش استفاده نمی کنم 
> من 6 ماه از خرید این نوت بوکم بیشتر نگذشته
> و از لحاظ مشخصات فنی هم در حد متوسط هست 1گیگ رم وCPU های نسل جدید با پردازش موازی و...
> اما یوزر های ما هم همین رو هم ندارن اونا دارن از سیستم های 5-6 سال پیش هم استفاده می کنند و..


درسته ...
برای نمونه، خود من به خاطر همین کاربران، ناگزیرـ‌ام هنوز از vb 2005 و یا حتا vb 2002 بهره ببرم ...

ولی راست‌اش سردرنمی‌آورم شما چرا با این رایانه‌ای که دارید باید تا دو دقیقه انتظار بکشید و یا حتا 20 ثانیه ! چون من جانوس 3 را در رایانه‌ای با یک‌چهارم رم شما آزموده ام و با MultiCoboBox  و Grid هم‌زمان به 10 ثانیه هم نرسیده است.

راستی شاید ویندوز هم مؤثر باشد، چون من همیشه از ویندوز سرور 2003 بهره می‌برم.

----------


## rezaei manesh

> درسته ...
> چون من جانوس 3 را در رایانه‌ای با یک‌چهارم رم شما آزموده ام و با MultiCoboBox  و Grid هم‌زمان به 10 ثانیه هم نرسیده است.
> 
> راستی شاید ویندوز هم مؤثر باشد، چون من همیشه از ویندوز سرور 2003 بهره می‌برم.


سلام
شما این گراید و کمبو رو در صفحه اصلی تون دارید وکمتراز  10 ثانیه زمانی که از ویژوال استدیو پروژه رو اجرا می کنید هستش؟!!!
من از دات نت 2005 و ویندوز xp استفاده می کنم
دات نت 2008 رو گرفتم اما هنوز می ترسم ازش استفاده کنم می ترسم که سرعت برنامه ها بازم کندتر بشه 
گاهی که می رم با vb6 کار می کنم و سرعت اجرای فرم های اونو می بینم قصه ام می شه اما خودمو دلداری می دم که راحتی و زیبایی دات نت رو نداره ...

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
مشکل من تا حدودی حل شد من در بک گراند گراید یک تصویر گذاشته بودم اونو که برداشتم اوضاع خیلی بهتر شد
حالا یه مشکل دیگه در یک فرم دیگه دارم می خوام عکس ها رو از یک مسیر بخونم و در گراید حانوس نشون بدم
که تا اینجا با کد زیر این کار رو انجام می دم اما مشکل اینجاست که وقتی برنامه رو می بدنم یک خطای ناشناخته می ده مثل اینکه تصویر هنوز باز باشه یا همچین چیزی
کد زیر:

 Dim img As Bitmap

    Private Sub gridEX1_FormattingRow(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As Janus.Windows.GridEX.RowLoadEventArgs) Handles GridEX1.FormattingRow
        If e.Row.RowType = RowType.Record Then
            Dim fs As New IO.FileStream(e.Row.Cells("AddressPic").Value, IO.FileMode.Open, IO.FileAccess.Read)
            Dim imgData(fs.Length) As Byte
            fs.Read(imgData, 0, fs.Length)
            fs.Close()
            fs.Dispose()
            img = Image.FromStream(New IO.MemoryStream(imgData))
            img = New Bitmap(img, New Size(Int32.Parse(e.Row.Cells("MelkImage").Column.W  idth), Int32.Parse(e.Row.Cells("MelkImage").Column.Width - 90)))
            'img = New Bitmap(img, e.Row.Cells("MelkImage").FormatStyle.BackgroundIma  ge.Size) 'New Size(Int32.Parse(tw.Text), Int32.Parse(th.Text)))
            e.Row.Cells("MelkImage").Image = img 'Image.FromFile(e.Row.Cells("AddressPic").Value)


        End If
    End Sub

کد مشابه اگه کسی داره بده

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من کارم خیلی گیره لطفا یک کد مشابه بدین که تصاویر رو از یک مسیر بخونه و در گراید نشون بده
من باید عکس رو resize هم کنم 
اصلا فکر نمی کردم که موضوع به این سادگی این همه وقتمو بگیره آخرش هم به جواب نرسم

----------


## Sub Zero

چند روزیه که توی Grid جانوس کارم گیر کرده هیچ جوری هم رفع نمی شه 
توی جدول من اولین ستون به عنوان Selector  عمل میکنه میخوام وقتی کلید شیفت رو میگیرم و چند تا سطر رو انتخاب میکنم ، با کلیک بر روی ستون Selector تمامی سطرهای انتخاب شده رو تیک بزنه هر کاری میکنم نمیشه کسی تا حالا این کارو کرده

----------


## fat_roze2000

> سلام
> من کارم خیلی گیره لطفا یک کد مشابه بدین که تصاویر رو از یک مسیر بخونه و در گراید نشون بده
> من باید عکس رو resize هم کنم 
> اصلا فکر نمی کردم که موضوع به این سادگی این همه وقتمو بگیره آخرش هم به جواب نرسم


اید عکساتو بریزی تو datatable بعد به گرید بایند کنی. کلا کارت باید روی datatable باشه نه گرید

----------


## fat_roze2000

> چند روزیه که توی Grid جانوس کارم گیر کرده هیچ جوری هم رفع نمی شه 
> توی جدول من اولین ستون به عنوان Selector  عمل میکنه میخوام وقتی کلید شیفت رو میگیرم و چند تا سطر رو انتخاب میکنم ، با کلیک بر روی ستون Selector تمامی سطرهای انتخاب شده رو تیک بزنه هر کاری میکنم نمیشه کسی تا حالا این کارو کرده


For Each drxTemp As Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXSelectedItem In Me.dgdPeopleRelation.SelectedItems
            drxTemp.GetRow.IsChecked = True
         Next

----------


## fat_roze2000

> برای اضافه کردن Row Number به گرید جانوس راهی هست ؟ البته به جز اضافه کردن فیلد Auto Inc در دیتاست منظورمه .


منظورتو دقیق تر بگو شاید منظورت اینه
Me.dgd.GetRow.Position

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من می خوام بدون متصل کردن جدول به گراید جانوس به اون سطر و ستون بدم 
یعنی می خوام یه جدول 7*7 بدم و مقدادیر اونو خودم با کدنویسی پر کنم اما نی دونم چطور بادی سطر به گراید اضافه کنم بدون بایند کردم به جدول؟
من می خوام یه تقویم درست کنم

----------


## fat_roze2000

> سلام
> من می خوام بدون متصل کردن جدول به گراید جانوس به اون سطر و ستون بدم 
> یعنی می خوام یه جدول 7*7 بدم و مقدادیر اونو خودم با کدنویسی پر کنم اما نی دونم چطور بادی سطر به گراید اضافه کنم بدون بایند کردم به جدول؟
> من می خوام یه تقویم درست کنم


me.dgdPeopleRelation.MoveToNewRecord
ولی باز باید از DataTable استفاده کنی چون این کاری رو که میخوای بکنی خیلی سخته. تنها راهش به نظر من همون DataTable هستش.

----------


## Sub Zero

من چطور میتونم جای رکورد X رو با رکورد Y در گرید جانوس عوض کنم هر کاری کردم نشد

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من اگه جای شما باشم یک رکورد ردیف به گراید اضافه می کنم و اونو مرتب می کنم و هر گاه خواستم جای رکوردی رو عوض کنم شماره ردیف اونها رو با هم عوض می کنم

----------


## fat_roze2000

> من چطور میتونم جای رکورد X رو با رکورد Y در گرید جانوس عوض کنم هر کاری کردم نشد


تا اونجایی که من می دونم فقط میتونی از راه مرتب سازی این کارو انجام بدی.

----------


## Sub Zero

نحوه استفاده از Property های : SearchColumn و IncrementalSearchMode در گرید جانوس به چه شکلیه . 
میخوام بدونم نحوه سرچ در این گرید بر اساس مقادیر ستون X به چه شکلیه?

----------


## fat_roze2000

> نحوه استفاده از Property های : SearchColumn و IncrementalSearchMode در گرید جانوس به چه شکلیه . 
> میخوام بدونم نحوه سرچ در این گرید بر اساس مقادیر ستون X به چه شکلیه?


اگه برا یه ستون این خاصیت را ست کنی اگر روی اون ستون باشی و حرفی را از روی صفحه کلید فشار بدی میره روی اون سطری می ایسته که مقدار اون ستون با اون حرف شروع میشه. به عنوان مثال اگه روی اون ستون باشی و حرف الف را فشار بدی سطر جاری به سطری می رود که مقدار آن با الف شروع شده باشد.

----------


## gharibeh223

سلام  - 
اگر دوستان با آبجکت Uibutton  جانوس کار کردند یه توضیحاتی بدهند  .

----------


## fat_roze2000

> سلام  - 
> اگر دوستان با آبجکت Uibutton  جانوس کار کردند یه توضیحاتی بدهند  .


این شئ تنها خاصیتی که داره اینه که ظاهر داره. style اونو که عوض میکنی حالت آفیس پیدا میکنه. همیچنین عکس گذاشتن برای آن تنظیمات بیشتری داره

----------


## Sub Zero

آیا راهی وجود داره که بتونم فقط یکی از ستونهای گرید جانوس رو RightTo Left کنم چون تنظیم نبودن این خاصیت برام دردسر ساز شده . 
 شکل زیر رو ببینید اگه کل گرید رو راست چین کنم ستون شماره طبقه بندی به هم میخوره اگه گرید رو چپ چین کنم ستون شرح به هم میخوره .

----------


## fat_roze2000

> آیا راهی وجود داره که بتونم فقط یکی از ستونهای گرید جانوس رو RightTo Left کنم چون تنظیم نبودن این خاصیت برام دردسر ساز شده . 
>  شکل زیر رو ببینید اگه کل گرید رو راست چین کنم ستون شماره طبقه بندی به هم میخوره اگه گرید رو چپ چین کنم ستون شرح به هم میخوره .


در خصوصیات آن ستون خصوصیت RigthToLeft را از Inherit به No تبدیل کنید.

----------


## Sub Zero

> در خصوصیات آن ستون خصوصیت RigthToLeft را از Inherit به No تبدیل کنید.


متاسفانه در گرید ورژن 2 همچین خصوصیتی وجود نداره .

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

چگونه می توان ورژن غیر تریال پیدا کرد، لینکها جواب نمی دهد.

----------


## fat_roze2000

> متاسفانه در گرید ورژن 2 همچین خصوصیتی وجود نداره .


اتفاقا من از نسخه 2 استفاده میکنم.  :متعجب: 

به خدا این عکسه مال جانوس 2.0 هستش  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## rezaei manesh

من هم از نسخه 2 استفاده می کنم و این خصوصیت در قسمت ستون وجود نداره اما برای کل گراید و.جود داره که به کار دوستمون نمی یاد .

----------


## Sub Zero

متاسفانه با وجود تلاشهای بسیار هنوز نتونستم یه مرجع خوب و درست وحسابی برای کار با گرید جانوس پیدا کنم برای همین مجبورم سوالتمو یکی یکی توی این تاپیک بپرسم . 
ممکنه بگید از کدوم قسمت از تنظیمات گرید میتونم یک هدر مثل تصویر زیر درست کنم .



 توی قسمت ColumnSet فقط تونستم هدر در یک ردیف درست کنم اما همونطور که توی تصویر می بینید هدر در 2 ردیف کلی ایجاد شده .

----------


## rezaei manesh

با سلام
من این کار رو کردم
شما باید تعداد row ها رو قبلا مشخص کنید تا اونجایی که یادم تو قسمت table root  بود که یه متد داشت که تعداد رو ها رو در زمان استفاده از کلون ست مشخص می کرد
یه نگاهی بنداز اگه نتونستی بگو من دقیقا پیدا کنم و بهت بگم
موفق باشی

----------


## Sub Zero

جناب رضایی منش ممنون ازجوابتون . تنظمیاتی که شما گفتید در همون قسمت ColumnSet Designer هم وجود داره اما هر کاری کردم درست نشد .چیزی که من الان دارم اینه :



میخوام بالای هدر مشخصات اصلی یه هدر دیگه بذارم

----------


## rezaei manesh

آقا 
در RootTable متد CloumnsetRowCount رو مساوی 3 بزار تا 3 ردیف برات ایجاد بشه در خود کلون ست نمی تونی تنظیمات row ها رو انجام بدی باید در همون روت تیبیل انجام بدی
موفق باشی
------------
اگر باز نتونستی یه گرایدت رو تو یه فرم بزار برام بفرست و دقیقا شکلی رو که می خواهی هم بفرست تا برات درست کنم

----------


## Sub Zero

بالاخره موفق شدم . ستون بندی مورد نظرم به این شکل بود .



جهت اطلاع بگم که این کار از طریق خاصیت RowSpan قابل تنظیمه.

----------


## PegahGol

> سلام من احساس کردم در زمینه جانوس سیستم توی سایت کمبود است. با اجازه پیشکسوتان من این تاپیک و نوشتم تا هرکی مطلب و منبعی داره اینجا بذاره .نظرتو ن رو هم بدین ممنون.


سلام 
لطفا کمکم کنید مگر نه از شرکت اخراج می شم.
من توی پروژه ام  از grid جانوس استفاده کردم و می خوام اطلاعات مرتبط را با در جداول data base که master / detail  هستند در root table  و child table  اون نمایش  بدم و اضافه کنم ولی فقط تونستم نمایش بدم .اصلا امکان add کردن سطر جدید رو بهم نمی ده.

لطفا کمکم کنید. در ضمن از کجا می تونم janus  رو download کنم؟

----------


## Sub Zero

خاصیت *AllowAddNew*  رو برابر True کردین ؟

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

سلام چطوری میتوان اطلاعات گرید را بوسیله GridEXExporter به اکسل ارسال کرد

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

کاربر PegahGol
شما باید در پراپرتی گزینه AllowAddNew را true قرار بدهید

----------


## jafari1

با سلام
من يك فرم شامل گريد جانوس ساخته ام (ورژن3.5) كه در ابتدا سالم است ولي بعد كه پروژه را ذخيره ميكنم و مجددا باز ميكنم پيام زير را ميدهد و كار نميكند
Error 1 'The given assembly name or codebase was invalid. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131047)' H:\Wpers\LC Pers

دوستان با تجربه لطفا راهنمايي فرماييد

----------


## jafari1

> سلام چطوری میتوان اطلاعات گرید را بوسیله GridEXExporter به اکسل ارسال کرد


Dim st As New IO.FileStream(FileName, FileMode.Create, FileAccess.Write, FileShare.None)
                GridEXExporter1.Export(st)

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

من در برنامه ام از گريد جانوس استفاده كردم كه در آن بعضي ركوردها چايد دارد
منظورم اين كه دو جدول دارم كه در آن بعضي از ركوردهاي جدول مستر زير جدول دارد (detail) 

در اول هر سطر (ركورد) در گريد يك علامت + براي تمامي ركوردهاي جدول مستر ميآورد حتي آنهايي كه در جدول Detail ركورد ندارند
چكار بايد كه كه اين علامت فقط براي ركوردهاي گردش دار بياد

----------


## fat_roze2000

هیچ راهی وجود ندارد

----------


## fat_roze2000

Layout یک نمونه گرید جانوس که توی اون میتونی جداول Parent و Child رو ثبت و ویرایش کنی برات فرستادم. اگه در فراخوانی Layout مشکل داری تماس بگیر

----------


## davoodrm666_666

اقام من گریدم در جانوس به شکل زیره  حالا می خوام بر اساسس ستون های تکراری عمل ادغام (colmerge) انجام بدم
 
که گریدم به شکل زیر در بیاد چطوری میشه این کار رو در جانوس گرید انجام بدم

----------


## jafari1

سلام
اگر دوستان راجع به نحوه استفاده از كامپوننت FilterEditor مجموعه جانوس راهنمايي بفرمايند متشكر ميشوم

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

براي استفاده از فيلتر جانوس بايد 
1- پراپرتي () FilterMode=Automatic قرار بدهيد
 تا اينجا ميتوانيد فيلتر بصورت غير كومبو انجام دهيد و هر كلمه تايپ كنيد به محض اينتر
ركوردهاي مرتبط به آن فيلد با آن شرط ظاهر ميشوند

اگر خواستيد بصورت كمبو فيلتر كنيد بايد علاوه بر محله 1 اين مرحله را هم انجام دهيد
2-در تابع لود فورم بنويسيد

 
GridEX1.FilterRow.Cells(1).Column.FilterEditType = Janus.Windows.GridEX.FilterEditType.Combo

نكته فيلد كه ميخواهيد فيلتر شود شماره آن را بجاي 1 بنويسيد

----------


## davoodrm666_666

کسی نیست راهنماییم کنه ؟

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

من ميخواهم اطلاعات را بوسيله گريد جانوس وارد كنم
اما اطلاعاتي زياد در اين باره نميدونم  مثلاَ چطوري از ErrorProvider آن بايد استفاده كرد
يا چطور ميتوان فيلدهاي خالي را چك كرد تا بمهض رد شدن از فيلد درصورت خالي بود ErrorProvider گريد نمايش داده شود 
خلاصه از اين قبيل كنترلها روي اطلاعات

----------


## amir_port

آقا من يك مشكل دارم
اين كه در برنامه وقتي با جانوس كار ميكني در كامپبوتر مقصد قبل از اجراي برنامه بايد جانوس رو هم نصب كني و حتي كركش رو هم بايد اجرا كني وگر نه برنامت اجرا نميشه . من اين مشكل رو در بيشتر كامپوننتها دارم . بايد چكار كنم . اگر لازم باشه همراه با برنامه تمام كامپوننتها رو نصب كني كه خيلي بده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jafari1

> براي استفاده از فيلتر جانوس بايد 
> 1- پراپرتي () FilterMode=Automatic قرار بدهيد


دوست عزيز منظورم كامپوننت filterEditor  در جانوس بود نه تنظيمات gridex

----------


## negar_s80

سلام
من تو پروژ ه ام از کنترل های Janus استفاده می کنم ولی چگونه می شه محتوای یک Cell آن را بخونی

----------


## pirmard

مشکل با رویداد ColumnButtonClick

Private Sub Grid_ColumnButtonClick(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As Janus.Windows.GridEX.ColumnActionEventArgs) Handles Grid.ColumnButtonClick
        If e.Column.Key.ToString = "select" Then
           me.Text = Grid.GetRow().RowIndex.ToString
                End If

    End Subاین رویداد باید الان به محض کلیک کردن کار کنه اما متاسفانه روی کلیک اول کار نمی کنه و با کلیک دوم raise میشه .
علت چی می تونه باشه آیا ؟

----------


## davoodrm666_666

آقا من یه مشکل خنده دار دارم نمی تونم رنگ TabControl ها رو در Uitab جانوس عوض کنم یعنی با تغییر
Backcolor هیچ تغییری ایجاد نمی شه ؟

----------


## rezaei manesh

> آقا من یه مشکل خنده دار دارم نمی تونم رنگ TabControl ها رو در Uitab جانوس عوض کنم یعنی با تغییر
> Backcolor هیچ تغییری ایجاد نمی شه ؟


با سلام رنگ رو بايد گزينه ويرچوال اگه درست اسپل کرده باشم رو true  کني اما از اين کنترل استفاده نکني بهتره
من از اون چند مورد استفاده کردم اما بعد از يه مدتي که تعداد کنترل هاي درون ان زياد مي شود 
يک خطاي عجيب بدون مشخص شدن نوع خطا مي دهد که زماني که مي خواهيم برنامه را ببنديم اتفاق مي افتد
 اما هيچ خللي در کار برنامه ايجاد نميکند
موفق باشيد

----------


## davoodrm666_666

> با سلام رنگ رو بايد گزينه ويرچوال اگه درست اسپل کرده باشم رو true کني اما از اين کنترل استفاده نکني بهتره
> من از اون چند مورد استفاده کردم اما بعد از يه مدتي که تعداد کنترل هاي درون ان زياد مي شود 
> يک خطاي عجيب بدون مشخص شدن نوع خطا مي دهد که زماني که مي خواهيم برنامه را ببنديم اتفاق مي افتد
> اما هيچ خللي در کار برنامه ايجاد نميکند
> موفق باشيد


  دوست عزیز ممنون از جوابی که دادید . مشکل اصلی من اینه که من وقتی کنترل های net. رو در Tabcontrol می زارم رنگ پشت زمینه اونا با Tabcontrol فرق می کنه بدون اینکه رنگ پیش فرض Uitab جانوس رو تغییر داده باشم

----------


## rezaei manesh

رنگ کنترل هات رو transparent  بزار
به رنگ جانوس کاري نداه شما بايد رنگ کنترل ها رو از برگه web اولي رو انتخاب کني

----------


## مرتضی حمزه ئی

در ادامه مطالب دوستان واسه فیلتر کردن بهتر استکه هرلحظه که دارید جستجو میکنید همون لحظه روی همون سطرقرار بگیرید لازم استکه  خاصیت filterrowupdatemode=WhenValueChanges قرار دهید در ضمن یک فایل واسه مقایسه janus وامکانات آن  میگذارم واسه دوستان یادم نیست ازکجا گرفتم شاید از همین سایت مطالبش بد نیست در ضمن اگه میخواد جستجو شرطی باشه  خاصیت filterrowbuttonstyle=ConditionOperatorDropDown قراربدید مطالب زیبایی توی فایل ضمیمه است

----------


## pirmard

> مشکل با رویداد ColumnButtonClick
> 
> Private Sub Grid_ColumnButtonClick(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As Janus.Windows.GridEX.ColumnActionEventArgs) Handles Grid.ColumnButtonClick
>         If e.Column.Key.ToString = "select" Then
>            me.Text = Grid.GetRow().RowIndex.ToString
>                 End If
> 
>     End Subاین رویداد باید الان به محض کلیک کردن کار کنه اما متاسفانه روی کلیک اول کار نمی کنه و با کلیک دوم raise میشه .
> علت چی می تونه باشه آیا ؟



کسی راه حلی نداره ؟  :افسرده:

----------


## davoodrm666_666

> رنگ کنترل هات رو transparent بزار
> به رنگ جانوس کاري نداه شما بايد رنگ کنترل ها رو از برگه web اولي رو انتخاب کني


 حتی با تغییر به taransparent هم درست نشد اما راهش رو پیدا کردم باید خاصیت Use effect رو false کرد

----------


## مرتضی حمزه ئی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من این سوال را دوباره توی این بخش مطرح میکنم چون همه از janus دارید استفاده میکنید من خواهش میکنم مشکلم را واسه ساختن setup حل کنید شمایی که setup ساختید من با setup ساز خود vb2008 ساختم روی ماشین خودم هم setup اجرا میشه ولی روی ماشینهای دیگه پیغامی مبنی برعدم load کردن فایل یا اسمبلی janus.windows.gridex میدهد من از ورژن 3.5 استفاده میکنم اگر دوستان کرک کامل را دارند نیز بگذارند ممنون میشم البته قبلا کرک کردم وsetup ساختم ولی موقعی که فایل JanusPatcher.exe را اجرا میکنم روی بعضی از فایلها بجای success پیغام fail میده اگر دوستان کرک کامل را بذارند ممنون میشم

----------


## jafari1

ضمن سلام دو جدول كه بصورت Master/Detail تعريف شده در حالت عادي با حركت در جدول 1 اطلاعات جدول 2 كه detail است نمايش داده ميشود لكن اگر اطلاعات جدول 1 در GridEx با كليك بر روي عنوان ستون مرتب شود و يا با فيلتر كردن Gridex جدول اول در جدول دوم كه آن هم gridex است نمايش داده نميشود لطفا راهنمايي فرماييد

----------


## jafari1

> من این سوال را دوباره توی این بخش مطرح میکنم چون همه از janus دارید استفاده میکنید من خواهش میکنم مشکلم را واسه ساختن setup حل کنید شمایی که setup ساختید من با setup ساز خود vb2008 ساختم روی ماشین خودم هم setup اجرا میشه ولی روی ماشینهای دیگه پیغامی مبنی برعدم load کردن فایل یا اسمبلی janus.windows.gridex میدهد من از ورژن 3.5 استفاده میکنم اگر دوستان کرک کامل را دارند نیز بگذارند ممنون میشم البته قبلا کرک کردم وsetup ساختم ولی موقعی که فایل JanusPatcher.exe را اجرا میکنم روی بعضی از فایلها بجای success پیغام fail میده اگر دوستان کرک کامل را بذارند ممنون میشم
> __________________


يك تعدادي dll  هست كه بايد كپي كنيد به جاي dll هاي اصلي و در برنامه هم  براي   همه dll ها  local copy  را true كنيد

----------


## rezaei manesh

> ضمن سلام دو جدول كه بصورت Master/Detail تعريف شده در حالت عادي با حركت در جدول 1 اطلاعات جدول 2 كه detail است نمايش داده ميشود لكن اگر اطلاعات جدول 1 در GridEx با كليك بر روي عنوان ستون مرتب شود و يا با فيلتر كردن Gridex جدول اول در جدول دوم كه آن هم gridex است نمايش داده نميشود لطفا راهنمايي فرماييد


احتمالا فوکوس از دست ميره واسه رکورد و رکورد جاري براي برابر با vothing  مي شه
شما خودت يکي از رکورد ها رو در برنامه انتخاب کن

----------


## jafari1

> احتمالا فوکوس از دست ميره واسه رکورد و رکورد جاري براي برابر با vothing مي شه


نه دوست عزيز در حالت عادي ركوردهاي جدول 2 را نمايش ميدهد ولي اگر با كليك روي عنوان ستون جدول 1 در گريد  براي مرتب كردن ركوردها استفاده كنيم ركوردهاي جدول 2 را نمايش نميدهد

----------


## neda.n

سلام 
من مي خوام بدونم كه چطور مي تونم فيلتر در جانوس بنويسم كه همزمان بتوانيم روي چند فيلد به صورت تركيبي فيلتر بزنيم.

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام 
> من مي خوام بدونم كه چطور مي تونم فيلتر در جانوس بنويسم كه همزمان بتوانيم روي چند فيلد به صورت تركيبي فيلتر بزنيم.


شما مي توانيد روي يک فيلد  فيلتر کنيد؟ البته از طريق کد نويسي اگر توانستيد 
کدش را اينجا بزاريد تا شايد من بتوانم براي تان ان را به چند فيلد تبديل کنم 
من قبلا روش کار کردم ام

----------


## jafari1

> من مي خوام بدونم كه چطور مي تونم فيلتر در جانوس بنويسم كه همزمان بتوانيم روي چند فيلد به صورت تركيبي فيلتر بزنيم


از كامپوننت فيلتر جانوس استفاده كنيد

----------


## jafari1

> *مشكل در gridex جانوس* 
> ضمن سلام دو جدول كه بصورت Master/Detail تعريف شده در حالت عادي با حركت در جدول 1 اطلاعات جدول 2 كه detail است نمايش داده ميشود لكن اگر اطلاعات جدول 1 در GridEx با كليك بر روي عنوان ستون مرتب شود و يا با فيلتر كردن Gridex جدول اول در جدول دوم كه آن هم gridex است نمايش داده نميشود لطفا راهنمايي فرماييد


اين مسئله وقتي اتفاق مي افته كه گريد detail سورت بشه

----------


## pirmard

1- 
رویداد ماوس کلیک با رویداد کلیک چه فرقی داره ؟ 
می خام زمانی که کاربر روی یک ردیف خاص از گرید راست کلیک کرد منوی خاصی رو نمایش بدم (محتویات منو بسته به محتویات در ردیف غییر می کنه) چطوری می تونم بفهمم که کاربر روی کدوم سطر کلیک کرده ؟
getrow سطح جاری رو بر می گردونه ! درست ! اما وقتی کاربر روی هدر کالمن ها هم کلیک می کنه و یا جای خالی گرید کلیک می کنه باز هم getrow سطر انتخاب شده رو بر می گردونه . من می خام فقط وقتی کاربر روی سطر خاصی کلیک می کنه منو رو نمایش بدم !
استفاده از x,y /locattion هم زیاد جالب نیست !

----------


## negar_s80

سلام
من اگه بخواهم یه Cell مشخص در DataGridView  رو بخونم باید چه کنم 
کد در datagridview این هست :
DataGridView1.Rows(r-1).Cell(c-1).Value

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام
> من اگه بخواهم یه Cell مشخص در DataGridView  رو بخونم باید چه کنم 
> کد در datagridview این هست :
> DataGridView1.Rows(r-1).Cell(c-1).Value


براي خوندن يک ستون در گرايد جانوس از کد زير استفاده کنيد

        Me.GridEX1.GetRow(indexrecord).Cells("filedname").  Value()

----------


## negar_s80

ممنون مشکلم حل شد .

----------


## pirmard

توی فیلتر گرید جانوس چند تا مشکل دارم :
1- منوی انتخاب فیلدش RTL نیست .
2- توی کمبوی بعدی که نوع مقایسه رو انتخاب می کنیم نمی تونم دست ببرم . مثلا می خام برای بعضی فیلدها فقط گزینه ی equal to ظاهر بشه . توی سمپل خود جانوس این مورد رو انجام دادم یعنی بعضی فیلدها تعداد مقایسه گرهاشون کمتره . اما سر در نیاوردم چی به چیه ! 
3- چطور توی کمبوی انتخاب مقدار فیلد (مثلا برای نوی بولین) تکست و آیکون دلخواه رو قرار بدیم ؟


کسی تا جالا جایی تو نت ندیده که فرومی باشه در مورد این جانوس حرفه ای حرف بزنن ؟

----------


## davoodrm666_666

آقا من هرچی گشتم هیچ refrence درست حسابی (البته فارسی) برای آموزش کنترل های جانوس پیدا نکردم کسی مقاله ای سراغ نداره ؟

----------


## jafari1

ضمن عرض سلام
چگونه میشود توسط کد نویسی caption  مربوط به column set گرید جانوس را مقدار داد (منظورم هدر گرید جانوس است)

----------


## negar_s80

سلام 
چطوری می شه وقتی گرید جانوس load  می شه یک ROW به صورت انتخابی Select شده باشه مثلا ششمین Row انتخاب شده باشد

----------


## negar_s80

من Janus2 رو که نصب کردم Help آن در Help دات نت اضافه نشد . از هیچ Source ی نمی تونم کمک بگیرم .کسی می تونه بگه چه کار کنم

----------


## شاپرک

> بالاخره موفق شدم . ستون بندی مورد نظرم به این شکل بود .
> 
> 
> 
> جهت اطلاع بگم که این کار از طریق خاصیت RowSpan قابل تنظیمه.


اگر ممكنه دقيق تر توضيح بديد چون من هم دنبال همينم 
ممنون

----------


## MOSTAFANAVVAB

آقا من یک مشکلی دارم اساسی
یک دیتا گرید ساختم که از طریق دیتابیس و به وسیله دیتا ست فیل میشه یعنی پر میشه و لی یکی از این ستون ها  چک باکس که اون هم از دیتابیس وارد میشه  حلا مشکل من اینجا ست که میخوام همه اون رکورد هایی که چک باکسشون ترو هست یک رنگ دیگه بشه اقا یعنی بتون بگم سه الی چهار روزه دارم با کد ها ورمیرم اما نمی تونم این کار روبکنم

----------


## مهدی نان شکری

با سلام
من می خوام یک ستون رو در دیتاگرید جانوس به یک دیتاسورس وصل کنم به طوری که AutoComplete بشه.
چطوری این کار رو انجام بدم. 
ممنون

----------


## pirmard

> ضمن عرض سلام
> چگونه میشود توسط کد نویسی caption  مربوط به column set گرید جانوس را مقدار داد (منظورم هدر گرید جانوس است)


در حالت نمایش معمولی یا از layout استفاده کردید ؟

این کد در حالت یک سطره بودن هدر :

Grid.RootTable.Columns(index).Caption = "new caption"

که داخل پرانتر می تونی به جای ایندکس از key اون هم استفاده کنی .

----------


## pirmard

> آقا من یک مشکلی دارم اساسی
> یک دیتا گرید ساختم که از طریق دیتابیس و به وسیله دیتا ست فیل میشه یعنی پر میشه و لی یکی از این ستون ها  چک باکس که اون هم از دیتابیس وارد میشه  حلا مشکل من اینجا ست که میخوام همه اون رکورد هایی که چک باکسشون ترو هست یک رنگ دیگه بشه اقا یعنی بتون بگم سه الی چهار روزه دارم با کد ها ورمیرم اما نمی تونم این کار روبکنم


این کدو بزار وقتی که اون فیلد خاص که ایندکسشو میدی ترو باشه اون رکورد رو برات بولد می کنه 


> Private Sub AddConditionalFormatting()
>         Dim fc As GridEXFormatCondition
>         fc = New GridEXFormatCondition(Grid.RootTable.Columns(index  ), ConditionOperator.Equal, true)
>         fc.FormatStyle.FontBold = TriState.True
>         Grid.RootTable.FormatConditions.Add(fc)
>     End Sub

----------


## pirmard

چطور میشه یه ستون داشته باشیم که شماره ردیف رو نشون بده ؟
و وقتی که با فیلتر و یا سورت تغییری ایجاد می کنیم این شماره به هم نریزه و باز هم اولین سطر جدول شماره ردیف 1 رو داشته باشه .

----------


## ساران سافت

آقا شما چجوری سایت جانوس رو باز می کنید از این adsl پارس آنلاین که من دارم فیلتر شده و سایتش باز نمی شه؟؟؟؟

----------


## negar_s80

سلام  
من در Janus Grid خصوصیت FilterMode را Automatic کردم ولی برای search  کلمه را باید کامل وارد کرد . چه جوری می شه که با دادن قسمتی از کلمه تمام Data هایی را که حاوی آن کلمه هستند بیاره مثل اینکه از دستور Like  در SQL استفاده بکنه

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

> چطور میشه یه ستون داشته باشیم که شماره ردیف رو نشون بده ؟
> و وقتی که با فیلتر و یا سورت تغییری ایجاد می کنیم این شماره به هم نریزه و باز هم اولین سطر جدول شماره ردیف 1 رو داشته باشه .


در مورد اين سوال بايد بگويم با 2 پراپرتي گريد جانوس را بصورت زير تغيير دهيد
1-  RowHeaders=True
2- RowHeaderContent=RowIndex

اميدوارم جواب سوالتان را گرفته باشيد

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

> سلام 
> من در Janus Grid خصوصیت FilterMode را Automatic کردم ولی برای search کلمه را باید کامل وارد کرد . چه جوری می شه که با دادن قسمتی از کلمه تمام Data هایی را که حاوی آن کلمه هستند بیاره مثل اینکه از دستور Like در SQL استفاده بکنه


بايد قبل يا بعد از كلمه علامت * بذاريد

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

> ضمن عرض سلام
> چگونه میشود توسط کد نویسی caption مربوط به column set گرید جانوس را مقدار داد (منظورم هدر گرید جانوس است)


در مورد اين سوال ميتوان از دستور زير استفاده كرد
GridEX1.RootTable.Caption = "Jnt"

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

> سلام 
> چطوری می شه وقتی گرید جانوس load می شه یک ROW به صورت انتخابی Select شده باشه مثلا ششمین Row انتخاب شده باشد


دوست عزيز ميتوان از دستور 
GridEX1.MoveTo(6) استفاده كني

----------


## شاپرک

لطفا در مورد ايجاد ChildTable و روش ايجاد اون توضيح بديد ... 
اگر در حد يك راهنمايي هم باشه ممنون ميشم .

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

وقتي شما در اس كيو ال بين دو تا جدول ارتباط برقرار ميكنيد و اين دو جدول را در ديتاست قرار ميدهيد
ميتوانيد در فرم بوسيله گريد جانوس اين دو جدول را نمايش دهيد
گريد جانوس جدول اصلي يا Master را Tables و جدول Detail را بصورت ChildTables قرار ميدهد 
براي اينكار وقتي شما گريد جانوس را روي فرم قرار داديد و مقدار DataSource را يك BindingSource قرار ميدهيد آنگاه براي نمايش فيلدها بايد گزينه Retrieve Hierarchical  Structure انتخاب كنيد تا هم فيلدهاي جدول اصلي و هم فيلدهاي جدول sub نمايش داده شوند
اين نكته فراموش نشود كه در رويداد فرم لود بايد هر دو جدول  Fill شوند

----------


## شاپرک

امكان داره يك نمونه از Northwind آپلود كنيد ؟ چون من مواردي كه گفتيد انجام دادم ولي هيچ ركوردي نمايش نميده!!!

----------


## negar_s80

> بايد قبل يا بعد از كلمه علامت * بذاريد


من درست متوجه نشدم یعنی در قسمت بالای Grid  که برای Search  است اگر بخواهیم کلمه ای را جستجو کنیم قبل از آن * بگذاریم و کاربران نیز باید این کار رو بکنند ولی من این کار رو هم کردم نشد ، میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی

----------


## علی خورسندی

FilterRowUpdateMode رو مساوی WhenValueChanges بزار

----------


## علی خورسندی

من میخوام سه تا ستون که دراپ دون هستند و به یک بایندینگ سورس وصلند رو طوری داشته باشم که اولا
row ی هرکدوم رو تغییر میدیم row ی دو تای دیگه تغییر کنه (البته با کد این کار رو کردم ولی وقتی یکدوم سورت میشه دیگه اطلاعات یک row ی دیگه رو نشون میدن)
دوما وقتی توی cel مربوطه چیزی تایپ میشه دراپ دون مربوطه فیلتر بشه (الان فقط اونو پیدا میکنه)

----------


## negar_s80

سلام
اگه در گرید جانوس بخواهیم رقم های یک ستون رو سه رقم سه رقم جدا کنیم باید چه کار کنیم

----------


## jalalnooritehrani

> سلام
> اگه در گرید جانوس بخواهیم رقم های یک ستون رو سه رقم سه رقم جدا کنیم باید چه کار کنیم


 بايد پراپرتي (FormatString) فيلدي كه ميخواهي سه رقم سه رقم جدا کني را برابر 
با #,##0.00 قرار بدهي

----------


## علی خورسندی

کسی می دونه چطور میشه یک دراپ دون رو همزمان با تایپ هر کارکتر در cel مربوطه که در گرید اصلیمون هست  فیلتر کرد.

----------


## meh_sol2002

با سلام
من درمورد مرج(merg) مشکل دارم و میخوام یک ستون را که مقادیرش تکراری است تکراری ها رو نشان ندهد لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## hramezani

سلام

امكان داره كه فيلدهاي گريد جانوس به جاي افقي ، عمودي نشون داده بشه ؟

----------


## siavash_fe

سلام
جانيوس تحت وب از كجا ميتونم تهيه كنم

----------


## rezaei manesh

تو وب بگردي ک ر  کــــ اون هست خودش رو هم از سايتش بگير

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

در گريدم (نسخه 3.5) يك ستون دارم كه محتوياتش زياده اندازش رو رو 400 گذاشتم حال مي خوام وقتي كاربر كرسر رو روش برد يه تول تيپ كه شامل محتويات اون ستون رو بهش نشون بده (و حتي اگه بشه اطلاعات يه ستون ديگه رو )
براي اين كار مي خوام از Supertooltip استفاده كنم 
كار باهاش رو بلد نيستم اگه ميشه كمك كنيد

در كل آيا اين روش خوبيه 
راه ديگي پيشنهاد نميكنيد
ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## koorosh2004_2007

سلام 
من با گرید جانوس یکم مشکل دارم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

1 - می‌خوام وقتی تو یک سطر دارم اطلاعات وارد می کنم بعد از این که از اون سطر خارج شدم اگر تو یکی از سطونهام خالی بود error ی که می‌خوام رو بده اگه خالی نبود هم که هیچی .

2 - با کیلید های چپ و راست روی کیبورد که میزنی وقتی به سطون آخر میرسه میره سطر بعد و وقتی هم روی سطون اول باشی و کلید سمت راست رو بزنی میره سطر قبل ، من نمی‌خوام این کارو انجام بده . چه باید کنم 

3 - به چه صورت می‌توان یک سطر را کپی کرد و در یک سطر دیگر پیست کرد .

لطفاً راهنماییم کنید .
با تشکر

----------


## Sweety

سلام دوستان
من ميخوام در يكgride كه selectionmode اون multiselect است.حلقه اي داشته باشم كه مقدار يك Cell از تمام رديفهاي انتخاب شده را برگردونه.لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد.

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من 2 تا مشکل با گراید جانوس دارم
1. می خوام موقعی که گراید پر می شه رکورد هایی که فیلد 1 اون 1 هست رو تغییر رنگ بده مثلا کمرنگ کنه ؟!
2.می خوام یک فیلد که نوع اون image هست در اس کیوال 2005  را در گراید جانوس با استفاده از دیتا ست نشون بدم اما نمی دونم چرا هیچ تصویری رو نشون نمی ده  در حالی که همون رکورد رو اطلاعات ش رو تو prcture box راحت نشون می دم ....

----------


## Sweety

سلام.من ميخوام با record selector در janus كار كنم.اما نمي دونم چرا فقط توسط Header selector ميتونم ركوردها رو انتخاب كنم و وقتي روي ُSelector تك تك ركوردها كليك مي كنم تيك نمي خوره.لطفا راهنماييم كنيد.

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام
> من 2 تا مشکل با گراید جانوس دارم
> 1. می خوام موقعی که گراید پر می شه رکورد هایی که فیلد 1 اون 1 هست رو تغییر رنگ بده مثلا کمرنگ کنه ؟!
> 2.می خوام یک فیلد که نوع اون image هست در اس کیوال 2005  را در گراید جانوس با استفاده از دیتا ست نشون بدم اما نمی دونم چرا هیچ تصویری رو نشون نمی ده  در حالی که همون رکورد رو اطلاعات ش رو تو prcture box راحت نشون می دم ....


سلام
من مشکل اول رو حل کردم اما هنوز مشکل دوم رو نتونستم حل کنم
یعنی هیچ کدام از دوستان نتونستند تصویر رو مستقیم از بانک تو گراید نشون بدن؟

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام.من ميخوام با record selector در janus كار كنم.اما نمي دونم چرا فقط توسط Header selector ميتونم ركوردها رو انتخاب كنم و وقتي روي ُSelector تك تك ركوردها كليك مي كنم تيك نمي خوره.لطفا راهنماييم كنيد.


سلام دوست عزیز احتمالا ستونت رو در حالت ویرایش نزاشتید یا کل گراید شما حالت ویرایش نداره

----------


## negi22

من براي خاصيت فيلتر را اتوماتيك كردم ولي در جدول اگر انگليسي يا عدد باشد نشان مي دهد ولي اگر فارسي وارد كنيم ان را نشان نمي دهد آيا راهي وجود ندارد كه با فارسي هم جستجو را انجام بدهد.

----------


## rezaei manesh

با فارسی هم کار می کنه اما باید اگه گزینه equel  رو انتخاب کرده باشه که پیش فرض است باید کل متن رو وارد کنی اکه پیدا نکرد فکر کنم مشکل در حروف ک - ئ باشه که اونا رو باید به یک فرمت استاندارد موقع ذخیره و موقع جستجو تبدیل کنی

----------


## negi22

ببخشيد من يك مشكل ديگه هم دارم من در گريدم يك ستون دارم كه حاوي عكس هست مي خواهم آن را در گريد نشان ندهد اما وقتي كه روي سطر كليك كردم آن عكس را در يك فرم ديگر مثل پرينت پريويو نشان دهد چكار بايد بكنم

----------


## MR.METr

شرمنده !! جدا از بحث حرف میزنم !! ولی من نمیدونم چرا تا کامپوننت ها و کنترل های DevExpress هست از janus استفاده میکنید !! ؟
یکی میتونه منو روشن کنه که جانوس چه حسن برتری نسبت به دواکسپرس داره !! ؟
ممنون !!

----------


## malihe_hejazifar

سلام
چطوري ميشود در جانوس Grid Ex بتوانيم از delete و insert استفاده كنيم . من توانستم درباره delete يك دستور بنويسم ولي آن را وقتي كه اجرا ميكنم اطلاعاتم را از data base كه sql2005 است پاك نميكند فقط مي تواند ركوردي از برنامه ام را پاك كند و وقتي در sql را نگاه ميكنم آنها پاك نشده اند همچنين درباره insert نيز كمكم كنيد. خيلي عجله دارم.

----------


## rezaei manesh

> ببخشيد من يك مشكل ديگه هم دارم من در گريدم يك ستون دارم كه حاوي عكس هست مي خواهم آن را در گريد نشان ندهد اما وقتي كه روي سطر كليك كردم آن عكس را در يك فرم ديگر مثل پرينت پريويو نشان دهد چكار بايد بكنم


خوب شما می تونی اون فیلد عکس رو از ستون های گراید حذف یا مخفی کنی که من با حذف موافقم و بعد رو هر ستون که کلیک کرد کد اون رکورد رو بفرستی واسه اون فرم و اون فرم با توجه به کد رکورد عکس رو از دیتا بیس بگیره و نشون بده 




> شرمنده !! جدا از بحث حرف میزنم !! ولی من نمیدونم چرا تا کامپوننت ها و کنترل های DevExpress هست از janus استفاده میکنید !! ؟
> یکی میتونه منو روشن کنه که جانوس چه حسن برتری نسبت به دواکسپرس داره !! ؟
> ممنون !!


من از هر دو استفاده می کنم اما با گراید جانوس راحت ترم و لی در مورد tsb کنترول برای جانوس 2 مشکل داره موقعی که ایتم هاش زیاد بشه موقع خروج از برنامه خطا می ده اما dev خوبه
...

----------


## soroosh87

با سلام؛ من ميخوام سطرهاي يك ديتا گريد جانوس رو سطر به سطر پيمايش كنم. با استفاده از دستور foreach نميشه اين كار رو انجام داد؟ 
در واقع ميخوام ليست يك ستون رو كه نام اقلام هست رو پس از اضافه در ديتا گريد، يكجا در جدول SQL Server درج كنم. ميخوام سطر به سطر پيمايش كنم بعد ثبت كنم. كسي مي تونه كمكم كنه؟ ممنونم از همه دوستاي خوبم

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> بالاخره موفق شدم . ستون بندی مورد نظرم به این شکل بود .
> 
> 
> 
> جهت اطلاع بگم که این کار از طریق خاصیت RowSpan قابل تنظیمه.


از دوستان کسی هست که بتونه کمکم کنه که چطوری میتونم عنوان فیلد های خودم را به صورت زیر تعریف کنم

----------


## hamid_khakzad

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من با کنترل UITab مشکل دارم:
مقدار خاصیت Righ To Left را وقتی به Yes تغییر می دهم کنترل هیچ تغییری نمی کند و گویا این خاصیت هیچ کاری انجام نمی دهد

کسی راه حل مشکل من را می دونه؟

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> من با کنترل UITab مشکل دارم:
> مقدار خاصیت Righ To Left را وقتی به Yes تغییر می دهم کنترل هیچ تغییری نمی کند و گویا این خاصیت هیچ کاری انجام نمی دهد
> 
> کسی راه حل مشکل من را می دونه؟


میتونی RightToLeftLayout را برابر true کنید

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> میتونی RightToLeftLayout را برابر true کنید


سلام دوست عزیز
این کنترل خصوصیتی به نام RightToLeftLayout نداره
شما فکر کنم این کنترل را با فرم اشتباه گرفتین

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> سلام دوست عزیز
> این کنترل خصوصیتی به نام RightToLeftLayout نداره
> شما فکر کنم این کنترل را با فرم اشتباه گرفتین


من هم منظورم form  بود

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> من هم منظورم form بود


این کار را هم انجام دادم ولی بازم نشد

----------


## Eslami_83

خواهش خواهش خواهش كمك كنيد.
يه گريد جانوس دارم كه page بندي هم شده.ميخوام وقتي صفخه لود ميشه با page index و row index اي كه بهش ميدم به page مورد نظر بره و row مورد نظر رو نشون بده.
من هر دستوري كه پيدا كردم read Only هست.يعني فقط ميتونم اين مقادير رو بخونم و نميتونم اونارو set كنم.
خواهش ميكنم كمك كنيد.
خواهش.ممنون. :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## shadi khanum

به نظر من جانوس چیز خوبیه ولی گریدش خیلی اذیت میکنه، مخصوصا واسه Refresh شدنش!

----------


## rezaei manesh

> به نظر من جانوس چیز خوبیه ولی گریدش خیلی اذیت میکنه، مخصوصا واسه Refresh شدنش!


منظورت تو چند تا رکورد هست من حدود 1000 تا رکورد رو با حدود 10 تا فیلد در کسری از ثانیه نشون می دم
با گراید جانوس 2 
حتی یکی از فیلد هام ردیفه و از تو کد مقدار دهی می شه که قبلانا این باعث کند شدن می شد وقتی که از رو هدر سورت می کرد
اما موقعی که قسمت سورت رو بهینه کردم اونم حل شد

----------


## Eslami_83

خواهش خواهش خواهش كمك كنيد.
يه گريد جانوس دارم كه page بندي هم شده.ميخوام وقتي صفخه لود ميشه با page index و row index اي كه بهش ميدم به page مورد نظر بره و row مورد نظر رو نشون بده.
من هر دستوري كه پيدا كردم read Only هست.يعني فقط ميتونم اين مقادير رو بخونم و نميتونم اونارو set كنم.
خواهش ميكنم كمك كنيد.
خواهش.ممنون. :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## rezaei manesh

من با این دستورات می رم سر رکورد دلخواه اما گراید من pageندی نشده

   .Focus()
                            .MoveTo(.GetRow(i))
                            .Select()

----------


## Eslami_83

> من با این دستورات می رم سر رکورد دلخواه اما گراید من pageندی نشده
> 
>    .Focus()
>                             .MoveTo(.GetRow(i))
>                             .Select()


 من از جانوس 3 استفاده ميكنم.
.select() و MoveTo() رو به عنوان property يا متد براي گريد نميشناسه.بايد namespace خاصي رو فراخوني كنم؟
مرسي كه كمكم مي كنيد.

----------


## rezaei manesh

من با گراید جانوس 2 کار می کنم و این متد ها رو داره  هیچ چیز خاصی هم نیاز نداره

----------


## pirmard

این فیلتر بارش چی شد بالاخره ؟ کسی تونست خوب مسلط بشه بهش ؟

----------


## pirmard

> شرمنده !! جدا از بحث حرف میزنم !! ولی من نمیدونم چرا تا کامپوننت ها و کنترل های DevExpress هست از janus استفاده میکنید !! ؟
> یکی میتونه منو روشن کنه که جانوس چه حسن برتری نسبت به دواکسپرس داره !! ؟
> ممنون !!


چون کنترلی که شما می گین از rtl ساپورت نمی کنه . اما جانوس سپورت می کنه !

----------


## negar_s80

> من با این دستورات می رم سر رکورد دلخواه اما گراید من pageندی نشده
> 
>    .Focus()
>                             .MoveTo(.GetRow(i))
>                             .Select()


سلام من هم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی خیلی غیر منطقی حلش کردم بعد از این متد MoveTo را بر روی رکورد دلخواه بردم event ، SelectionChanged  که مربوط به Grid هست را فرخوانی می کنم این در حالی که خودش باید به صورت خودکار فراخوانی شود

----------


## ahmad6630

من با فارسي كردن تقويم جانوس مشكل دارم
منظورم البته كمبو كالنداره كه فقط ميلادي رو نشون ميده
كسي ميتونه راهنمائيم كنه
متشكرم :متفکر:

----------


## mpmsoft

تغییر رنک یک ردیف

دوستان من با کد زیر نمی تونم رنگ یک ردیف از گرید رو عوض کنم
می شه منو راهنمایی کنید

Grid.CurrentRow.RowStyle.BackColor = Color.AntiqueWhite

----------


## rezaei manesh

> تغییر رنک یک ردیف
> 
> دوستان من با کد زیر نمی تونم رنگ یک ردیف از گرید رو عوض کنم
> می شه منو راهنمایی کنید
> 
> Grid.CurrentRow.RowStyle.BackColor = Color.AntiqueWhite


توسط کد زسیر می تونی تغیر رنگ بدی

    Private Sub gridEX1_FormattingRow(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As Janus.Windows.GridEX.RowLoadEventArgs) Handles GridEX1.FormattingRow
        Try
            If e.Row.RowType = Janus.Windows.GridEX.RowType.Record Then
                Dim rowCol As New Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXFormatStyle
                'rowCol.BackColor = Color.Gray
                rowCol.ForeColor = Color.Red
                e.Row.RowStyle = rowCol
            End If
        Catch : End Try
    End Sub

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان من در گرید جانوس یک سوال دارم

وقتی کاربر در یکی از ستونها کد کالا که وارد بشه و اینتر بزنه مشخصات کالا در ردیف جاری نمایش داده می شود

حالا چطوری می تونم بگم روی یک ستون خاص (تعداد) فوکوس کنه و بره تو مد edit

----------


## negar_s80

من می خواهم بدون استفاده از TableAdapter گرید جانوس رو که Child داره پر کنم در Table پدر مشکلی ندارم به وسیله ی SP که در بانک نوشتم و Set کردن Datasource گرید اون پر می شه ولی ChildTable رو نمی دونم چی کار کنم Sp مربوط به اون رو اجرا میکنم و داخل یک Dataset می ریزم ولی DataMember ، فرزند رو نمی دونم چی باید بگذارم

----------


## aminlv

من مشکلی با جانوس دارم که روی ویندوز 7 و ویستا بدون مشکل کار میکنه
ولی وقتی با فایلهای و حتی setup و کل مخلفاتش روی سیستمی که XP داره میبرم
P9 : system.invalidoperationexception    
میده 
XP Service pack 3 و Dotnetframework 3.5 Sp1 روش نصب هست.

روی بقیه ویندوز های XP دیگه هم همین مشکل رو بر خوردم اگر کسی کمکی راهنمایی می تونه بکنه ممنون میشم.

در ضمن این نکته رو هم بگم اگز فولدر Demo  Janus رو کپی کنم روی همون سیستم 
منهای 50 تا اینکه ok باید بزنم برای هر Component که دمو هست

بدون هیچ مشکلی اونها run میشن :خیلی عصبانی: 

خلاصه کمک که روانی کرد منو این Janus
نسخه ای که من دارم 3.5.0.40 هستش

----------


## karajoob

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان 
من وقتي يك جدول گروه بندي ميكنم (يعني يكي از ستون ها رو در قسمت مخصوص ميندازم ) وقتي مي خوام چاپ بگيرم بصورت ريز و بدون گروهبندي  چاپ ميگيره چطوري مشه به صورت گروهبندي شده چاپ يا اكسپورت گرفت؟؟ لطفا كمك كنيد؟؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## ostovarit

> شرمنده !! جدا از بحث حرف میزنم !! ولی من نمیدونم چرا تا کامپوننت ها و کنترل های DevExpress هست از janus استفاده میکنید !! ؟
> یکی میتونه منو روشن کنه که جانوس چه حسن برتری نسبت به دواکسپرس داره !! ؟
> ممنون !!


 منم موافقم فقط یک ایرادی هست که جفت کامپوننت ها دارند اینه که RightToLeftLayout رو نداره و اگر امکانش هست منو راهنمایی کنید برای RightToLeftLayout کردن کنترل هایی مثل گرید و تب چکار باید بکنم ؟ این خصوصیت رو کنترل های خود ویژال دارند... RightToLeft فقط نوشته ها را راست چین میکنه ولی خود گرید رو بر نمیگردونه یک عکس ضمیمه میکنم راهنمایی بفرمایید.
ممنون

----------


## ostovarit

منو راهنمایی کنید برای RightToLeftLayout کردن کنترل هایی مثل گرید و تب چکار باید بکنم ؟ این خصوصیت رو کنترل های خود ویژال دارند... RightToLeft فقط نوشته ها را راست چین میکنه ولی خود گرید رو بر نمیگردونه ?!!!

ostovarit@yahoo.com

----------


## مرتضی حمزه ئی

با سلام خدمت اساتید 
من با استفاده از selfrefrencingsetting یک ساختار اداری شرکت را داخل gridex جانوس ریختم وساختار درختی رادرست نشون میده ولی مشکلم اینه که اگر یک پرسنل خاص را ساختارش رابصورت باز شده بخوام ببینم چکارکنم یعنی جستجوی یک مقدارخاص داخل درختواره Grid به چه صورت است 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## bashiry

سلام
در مورد فيلتر اطلاعات در كنترل Janus Grid سوالي داشتم.

يه گريد داريم با چند ستون . من اومدم خاصيت فيلترينگ رو براش گذاشتم و خيلي 

عالي اطلاعات بر اساس مقادير وارد شده فيلتر ميشه.
حالا سوالم اينجاست:

يكي از ستون ها حاوي مبلغ هست كه سه رقم سه رقم با كاما از هم جدا شدند. 

ميخوام كاري كنم كه كاربر توي بخش فيلتر فقط عدد رو بنويسه  تا پيدا كنه و لازم 

نباشه كاراكترهاي كاماي مبالغ رو هم وارد كنه مثلا به جاي اينكه بنويسه 

45,125,100  بنويسه 45125100   . آيا چنين كاري رو ميشه انجام داد؟

----------


## rasoul2023

> با دروددر نصب جانوس 2 مشکل دارم؛وقتی فایل *JanusControlsv2Patch.msi* از سایت janusys.com می‌گیرم؛ پس از اجرا این پیغام داده می‌شه:


این فایلی که داری دانلود میکنی یه Patch فایل برای رفع نواقص هستش

----------


## SamIran

سلام به همگی!
چرا به جای جانوس از DevExpress استفاده نمی کنید؟ به نظر من جانوس خیلی بی خود هست! همش دردسر می سازه! البته شاید دلیل مناسبی دارید! اگر آره ما را هم بی خبر نگذارید!
یا علی

----------


## oggiii

سلام 
یکی توضیح کلی بده که جانوس چی هست البته کنترل هاشو دیدم اما چه فرقی با کنترلهای خود برنامه داره 
اصلا مزایاش چیه کد نویسی کم میشه ؟

----------


## ricky22

سلام خب این جانوس بدون کرکش که به درد نمی خوره

----------


## SamIran

> سلام 
> یکی توضیح کلی بده که جانوس چی هست البته کنترل هاشو دیدم اما چه فرقی با کنترلهای خود برنامه داره 
> اصلا مزایاش چیه کد نویسی کم میشه ؟


سلام رو ماه گلت!
بابا این جانوس یک سری ابزار دات نت هست که باهاشون میشه برنامه های بهتری نوشت(مثلا) :لبخند گشاده!: . اما به نظر من در مقابل محصولات DevExpress باید لنگ بندازه. من یک روز افتخار آشنایی با جانوس را داشتم ( بعد از کار با DevExpress ) اما فکر نکنم حتی یه روزی به خودم اجازه بدم جانوس را نصب هم بکنم! از دوستان هم پرسیدم چرا جانوس؟ اما کو جواب؟

موفق باشید!

----------


## oggiii

> سلام رو ماه گلت!
> بابا این جانوس یک سری ابزار دات نت هست که باهاشون میشه برنامه های بهتری نوشت(مثلا). اما به نظر من در مقابل محصولات DevExpress باید لنگ بندازه. من یک روز افتخار آشنایی با جانوس را داشتم ( بعد از کار با DevExpress ) اما فکر نکنم حتی یه روزی به خودم اجازه بدم جانوس را نصب هم بکنم! از دوستان هم پرسیدم چرا جانوس؟ اما کو جواب؟
> 
> موفق باشید!


خوب شما توضیح بدید که این DevExpress چه مزایایی نسبت به جانوس داره و چندتا مثال بزنید
 :لبخند گشاده!:  :خجالت:

----------


## *unos*

*how stretch image in janus gridex?**
*با سلام
دوستان کسی می دونه چطوری میشه یک عکس رو در یک ستون gridex کشید تا تمام سلول رو پر کنه
با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_9009

آیا گرید DevExpress  < می تونه RTO L رو ساپورت کنه ما هر کاری کردیم نشد اگه ممکنه روش این کار رو یاد بدین ممنون می شه ازتون

----------


## MMMYousefMMM

*البته سابقه کار با جانوس رو ندارم اما بعد از کمی پرس و جو برای یک برنامه دیکشنری ، عرض کردند که گرید جانوس امکان جستجو رو داره. حالا سوال من اینه چطور عمل جستجو و بایند کردن سی هزار لغت رو روی اون انجام بدم؟*

----------


## hero4000

از دوستاني که با جانوس کار کردند ميخواستم يک سوال بپرسم

ميشه بگيد چطور ميشه مثلا د وتا ستون يک رديف رو انتخاب کرد

مثل اکثر گريدهاي ديگه 

من تا ورژن 3.5 کار کردم ولي اين قابليت رو توش نديدم (شايدم بلد نيستم) ولي خيلي لازم دارم که اين کار رو بکنم اگه ميشه يک توضيحي بدين 

ممنون

----------


## sg.programmer

يكي از دوستان درباره مزايا و معايب janus , DevComponents  توضييح بده من الان با DevComponents كار مي كنم اگه janus بهتره بريم لطفا توضيح بديد براي چي

در ضمن يك برنامه درست ودرمون من در اينجا نديم

----------


## ricky22

> يكي از دوستان درباره مزايا و معايب janus , DevComponents  توضييح بده من الان با DevComponents كار مي كنم اگه janus بهتره بريم لطفا توضيح بديد براي چي
> 
> در ضمن يك برنامه درست ودرمون من در اينجا نديم


من بسته به نیازم از جانوس devexpress و telerik استفاده می کنم
این طوری نیست که یکی نسبت به بقیه برتر محسوس داشته باشه به نظر من

----------


## Microsoft.net

dev با فارسی مشکل داره اکثر کامپوننت هاش RTL نمیشن ! چجوری کار می کنید باهاش ؟ خیلی ضایع است LTR برای برنامه های فارسی ! ولی جانوس کاملا RTL میشه و مشکلی نداره

----------


## sg.programmer

> dev با فارسی مشکل داره اکثر کامپوننت هاش RTL نمیشن ! چجوری کار می کنید باهاش ؟ خیلی ضایع است LTR برای برنامه های فارسی ! ولی جانوس کاملا RTL میشه و مشکلی نداره


لطفا اين كامپوننت را يك جاي بزاريد ما هم استفاده كنيم
تشكر

----------


## ricky22

> لطفا اين كامپوننت را يك جاي بزاريد ما هم استفاده كنيم
> تشكر


http://www.telerik.com/
http://www.devexpress.com/
http://www.janusys.com/controls/

همه رو می تونی dl کنی نسخه ی مدت دارشو

----------


## ricky22

> dev با فارسی مشکل داره اکثر کامپوننت هاش RTL نمیشن ! چجوری کار می کنید باهاش ؟ خیلی ضایع است LTR برای برنامه های فارسی ! ولی جانوس کاملا RTL میشه و مشکلی نداره


دوست من گریدش مشکل داره که به نوعی حل شدنی هست با یه سری ترفند که تو سات هم هست.
نظرتون در باره telerik چیه؟
خیلی راحت کار باهاش اما فرمو خیلی سنگین می کنه
در ضمن devexpress یه سری کاموننت داره که janus نداره

----------


## sg.programmer

> http://www.telerik.com/
> http://www.devexpress.com/
> http://www.janusys.com/controls/
> 
> همه رو می تونی dl کنی نسخه ی مدت دارشو


مي تونيد كركشو هم قرار بديد
تشكر

----------


## ricky22

> مي تونيد كركشو هم قرار بديد
> تشكر


می خوای مارو با مدیرا در بندازی!
کرکش تو نت پیدا میشه

----------


## msozan

سلام.
من از گریدایکس برای نمایش اطلاعات استفاده کردم و حالا میخوام ازش پرینت بگیریم ولی میخوام صفحه به صورت عمودی باشه.
چجوری میتونیم خاصیت Landscape و Portrait پرینت رو فعال کنیم؟
از کنترل printpreviewDialog استفاده کردم و با دستور show اطلاعات رو پرینت میگیرم ولی میخوام صفحه بجای حالت افقی به صورت عمودی پرینت گرفته بشه وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه و صفحه printpreview باز میشه دکمه landscape,portraint رو نداره چجوری فعالش کنم؟
ممنون از راهنمایی همیشگیتون

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
دوستان حرفه ای این سوال چندبار مطرح شده ولی کسی جواب نداده
من از کنترل های جانوس استفاده کردم
حالا در کامپیوترمن اجرا می شه ولی در کامپیوتر های دیگه با خطا روبرو می شه
این خطا در کامپیوتر من با حذف dll جانوس از شاخه پروژه ایجاد ی شه ولی من در کامپیوتر دیگه هم dll ها رو کپی می کنم
چکار باید کرد تا این مشکل رو حل کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## s_mokhtari

> سلام 
> من با گرید جانوس یکم مشکل دارم 
> 
> 1 - می‌خوام وقتی تو یک سطر دارم اطلاعات وارد می کنم بعد از این که از اون سطر خارج شدم اگر تو یکی از سطونهام خالی بود error ی که می‌خوام رو بده اگه خالی نبود هم که هیچی .
> 
> 2 - با کیلید های چپ و راست روی کیبورد که میزنی وقتی به سطون آخر میرسه میره سطر بعد و وقتی هم روی سطون اول باشی و کلید سمت راست رو بزنی میره سطر قبل ، من نمی‌خوام این کارو انجام بده . چه باید کنم 
> 
> 3 - به چه صورت می‌توان یک سطر را کپی کرد و در یک سطر دیگر پیست کرد .
> 
> ...


سلام
منم همين اشكال را دارم اگه جوابشا با سي‌شارپ پيدا كرديد به من هم بگيد
S_MOKHTARI64@YAHOO.COM
با تشكر

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام به همگی!
> چرا به جای جانوس از DevExpress استفاده نمی کنید؟ به نظر من جانوس خیلی بی خود هست! همش دردسر می سازه! البته شاید دلیل مناسبی دارید! اگر آره ما را هم بی خبر نگذارید!
> یا علی


راست به چپ نمیشهههههههه

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
جانوس TreeView نداره یک TreeView خوب که RightToleft به درستی بشه کسی سراغ نداره
با تشکر

----------


## ostovarit

> بسمه تعالی
> با سلام
> جانوس TreeView نداره یک TreeView خوب که RightToleft به درستی بشه کسی سراغ نداره
> با تشکر


ار تلریک استفاده کن من نصب کردم و راست به چپ رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه 
جانوس و اکسپرینس دو تا کامپوننتی هستند که اصولا با زبان فارسی و راست و چپ مشکل دارند.
بهترین کار اینه که کامپوننت هات رو خودت بسازی تا واسه تغییرات کامپوننت راحت باشی، مشکل لایسنس هم نداری، مطابق سلیقت هم خواهد بود، برنامتم سنگین نمیشه.

----------


## rezaei manesh

استیمول رپورت تو ابزاراش tree  هم داره فکر کنم

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام




> ار تلریک استفاده کن من نصب کردم و راست به چپ رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه 
> جانوس و اکسپرینس دو تا کامپوننتی هستند که اصولا با زبان فارسی و راست و چپ مشکل دارند.
> بهترین کار اینه که کامپوننت هات رو خودت بسازی تا واسه تغییرات کامپوننت راحت باشی، مشکل لایسنس هم نداری، مطابق سلیقت هم خواهد بود، برنامتم سنگین نمیشه.


من مشکل اصلیم بحث اسکروله خودم اسکرول مورد نیازم رو طراحی کردم فقط چطوری باید treeview بالا پایین کرد

----------


## babalengderaz

> در ادامه مطالب دوستان واسه فیلتر کردن بهتر استکه هرلحظه که دارید جستجو میکنید همون لحظه روی همون سطرقرار بگیرید لازم استکه  خاصیت filterrowupdatemode=WhenValueChanges قرار دهید است


اینو از کجا تو جانوس باید تنظیم کرد؟؟؟

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
من برای انتخاب مجموعه از کنترل multicolumncombo جانوس استفاده کردم که ولی با انتخاب یک چک بکس کمبو بسته می شود چطور می شه بدون بسته شدن کمبو چند تا چک باکس انتخاب کرد.

----------


## homeshahab

دوستان عزيز خواهشا يكي كمك كنه 
من مي خوام از كامپونتت filtereditor‌استفاده كنم ولي هيچ مثالي پيدا نكردم
schedule‌ هم همين طور. 
در ضمن لينك دانلود janus schedule‌رو هم پيدا نكردم

----------


## hero4000

دوستان کسي با حالت ChildTable اين گريد کار کرده 

من ميخوام با کد نويسي اين چيلد رو بسازم 

يعني ميشه ؟؟؟

----------


## roza arman

سلام به دوستان
مي خواستم از كد مفيدي كه راجع به تغيير رنگ يك ركورد خاص در گريد نوشته بودند تشكر كنم
اين كدي رو كه من گذاشتم رو اگر توي click_event يك دگمه خاص بذاريد مي تونيد رنگ اون ركوردو عوض كنيد:
for (int i = 0; i < grdParts.RowCount - 1; i++)
{
if (grdParts.GetRow(i).Cells["statuse_desc"].Value.ToString() == "any things)"
{
Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXFormatStyle rowcol = new Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXFormatStyle();
rowcol.BackColor = Color.Pink ;
grdParts.GetRow(i).RowStyle = rowcol;

}
}با تشكر از دوستان

----------


## rohullah

من یه بار سوال کردم ولی نفهمیدم چرا پاکش کردن
من توی gridex واسه یه ستون edittype رو گزاشتم combo و auto complete رو هم true گزاشتم valuelist هم براش مشخص کردم. حالا من میخوام موقع خروج کاربر از cell اون متنی رو که کاربر تایپ کرده و متنی که autocomplete پیدا میکنه و apend میکنه به آخر رشته رو بعد از هر تغییر و موقع خروج از cell داشته باشم و ازشون استفاده کنم. با توجه به اینکه تو این ستون value با text فرق میکنه. اگه بخوام از cell.text استفاده کنم مقدار قبلی رو بهم میده نه مقدار فعلی.

----------


## shahram197070

با سلام
دوستان محترم 
من از جانوس نسخه 3.5.0.40 استفاده می کنم حالا اگر بخوام از نسخه 3.5.0.47 استفاده کنم بدون اینکه برنامه دچار مشکل بشه چکار بکنم ؟ لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید !

----------


## HamidSh

سلام
وقتی در toolbox از قسمت choose item کامپوننت های جانوس را اضافه کنیم همچنین در قسمت reference خود پروژه هم اونا رو اضافه میکنم و یک نمونه از gridEX را رو فرم قرار میدم برنامه build نمیشه و خطای زیر را می دهد
unable to resolve type 'janus...
آیا این مشکل از کرک هست؟ اصلا چه شکلی میشه فهمید dll هایی که برای جانوس داریم کرک شده هستند یا کرک نشده؟

----------


## hero4000

> سلام
> وقتی در toolbox از قسمت choose item کامپوننت های جانوس را اضافه کنیم همچنین در قسمت reference خود پروژه هم اونا رو اضافه میکنم و یک نمونه از gridEX را رو فرم قرار میدم برنامه build نمیشه و خطای زیر را می دهد
> unable to resolve type 'janus...
> آیا این مشکل از کرک هست؟ اصلا چه شکلی میشه فهمید dll هایی که برای جانوس داریم کرک شده هستند یا کرک نشده؟


دوست عزيز شما روي پروژت راست کليک کن و گزينه Add Refrence رو انتخاب کن و بعدش از ليست Dll هاي جانوس Janus.Windows.Common.v3.dll و Janus.Data.v3.dll رو اضافه کن

----------


## n.amini

سلام . یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم . نمی دونم به چه دلیلی از دیروز تا حالا هر تغییری به گرید میدم توی design میاد ولی وقتی build میکنیم توی exe نمیاد . Source روز قبل این مشکل رو نداره . اینsource  رو روی هر سیستمی که میزارم همین مشکل رو داره . روی یک سیستم با همون reference ها کد های قدیمی تر درست کار میکنن . ولی کد جدید مشکل داره . janus رو دوباره هم نصب کردم و هم دوباره reference هاشو پاک کردم و add کردم باز هم نشد . جالب اینجاست که این مشکل فقط برای یک پروژه پیش نیومده و برای همه پروژه های یک solution  ایجاد شده .

----------


## hero4000

يعني فقط تغييراتي که توي کامپوننتهاي جانوسه يا کلا پروژت مشکل داره 

اگه کلا مشکل داره يک سرچ بکن چون دوستان پنج شش تا راه حل براي اين مشکل قبلا دادند که حتما يکيشون مشکلت رو حل ميکنه

----------


## mehdis2

چطور میتونم ارتفاع ردیف های گریدشو زیاد تر کنم خیلی وقته دنبالشم :افسرده: 
و combox هم autocompelet v رو suggest بذارم

----------


## alirezash

دوستان اگه ممکنه فایل کرک شده جانوس رو معرفی کنید

----------


## helal92

سلام.. من از گريد جانوس استفاده كردم. حالا يا Button گذاشتم و مي خوام هروقت كاربر روي اون كليك كرد يه سري اطلاعات از ديتابيس  خونده بشه و به اولين سطر گريد اضافه بشه!
همش رو نوشتم ولي نمي دونم چجوري بايد يه سطر به گريد جانوس اضافه كرد. لطفا راهنماييم كنيد...ممنون

----------


## hero4000

دوست عزيز اگه اونو به ديتاتيبل وصل کردي بايد اطلاعات رو به ديتاتيبل اضافه کني و گريد رو رفرش کني

----------


## akhavan_a

> ميشه طريقه اتصال به ديتا گريدش به صورت كد نويسي را برام بذاريد 
> من اينا نوشتم جواب نمي ده خطا هم نميگيره
> 
> con.Open();
> strsql = "select * from info1";
> SqlDataAdapter da = newSqlDataAdapter(strsql, con);
> DataSet ds = newDataSet();
> da.Fill(ds, "agh");
> gridEX1.DataBindings.Add(newBinding("DataSource", ds, "agh"));
> con.Close();


شما باید column هایی با نام های ستون هات در database در RootTable بسازی یا بعد از بایند شدن حتما" دیتا گرید رو RetrieveStructure کن.

----------


## akhavan_a

سلام .... من در Export کردن دیتا گرید جانوس به excel سوال دارم . نمی دونم چطور می شه فقط بعضی از ستون های دیتا گرید رو export کنم به excel نه کلشو.

----------


## Alghoochi

خود دیتاگرید جانوس امکان ذخیره داده ها به صورت فایل اکسل رو داره؟
اگه نداره قبلا در مورد خروجی اکسل زیاد بحث شده یه سرچ بزن حتما به نتیجه میرسی

----------


## akhavan_a

آره داره این کارو می کنم منتها کل گریدو می بره تو اکسل . می خوام مثلا اگه 5 تا ستون رو داره نمایش می ده 3 تاشو ببرم تو اکسل...؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alghoochi

من کامپوننت های جانوس رو ندارم. شاید روشی داشته باشه.
 می تونی خودت ستون ها رو ذخیره کنی. آموزش ها و کدهاش تو همین سایت زیاده.

----------


## hero4000

خوب شما ميتوني اون ستونهايي رو که نمي خواي با کد نويسي از جدول حذف کني ( يعني Visible اونها رو فالس کني ) بعد وقتي به اکسل اکسپورت کردي دوباره اونها رو برگردوني به جدولت ( البته ميتوني براي برگردوندن اونها ابتداي کار تنظيمات جدولت رو ذخيره کني و وقتي کارت تموم شد تنظيمات رو بازيابي کني)

----------


## soroushi

سلام دوستان
چطوری میشه در هنگام لود شدن فرم یکی از groups ها visible مساوی false بشه و یکی از آیتم های یک گروه غیر فعال بشه ؟
منظورم Janus.Windows.ExplorerBar هست !!!

----------


## lastmory

> سلام من احساس کردم در زمینه جانوس سیستم توی سایت کمبود است.   :(


سلام خسته نباشید
من توی محل کارم از گرید جانوس استفاده میکنم
میخوام ببینم این گرید جانوس امکان فیلترینگ اطلاعات رو داره با خاصیت LIKE
این از همه خاصیتهای فیلترین گ دیگه ش برام مهمتره 
توی لیست فیلترینگش که نبود
میخوام ببینم باید کد نوشت براش یا خودش داره
ممنون

----------


## نیما حتمی

سلام
من یه پروژه ای دارم می نویسم که باید با جانوس باشه
می خوام بدونم جانوسو از کجا تهیه کنم چطور ازش استفاده کنم؟
رفتم انقلاب بخرم قیمتش 60000و70000 تومان بود.
بچه ها کسی می دونه از کجا با قیمت کمتر تهیه کنم؟

----------


## akhavan_a

فوری !!!! سلام کسی می دونه چطور می شه توی جانوس کاربر Row ها را با Drag & Drop کردن جابه جا کنه ؟

----------


## lastmory

> سلام خسته نباشید
> من توی محل کارم از گرید جانوس استفاده میکنم
> میخوام ببینم این گرید جانوس امکان فیلترینگ اطلاعات رو داره با خاصیت LIKE
> این از همه خاصیتهای فیلترین گ دیگه ش برام مهمتره 
> توی لیست فیلترینگش که نبود
> میخوام ببینم باید کد نوشت براش یا خودش داره
> ممنون


کسی کمک نمیکنه؟؟؟؟
لطفا...

----------


## akhavan_a

مثل اینکه این فروم فراموش شده!

----------


## mehdi_taha

با سلام  ،‌كسي با checkcmbobox  جانوس كار نكرده ؟ نمي دونين چطوري به آيتمهايي كه چك خوردن دسترسي داشته باشيم

----------


## hamid-khakzad

با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان عزیز
من با officeFormAdorner یه مشکلی داشتم
وقتی از این کامپوننت استفاده می کنم دز ویندوز xp هیچ مشکلی ندارم و border فرم عوض می شه ولی دز ویندوز 7 که استفاده می کنم border فرم هیچ تغییری نمی کنی و همون style ویندوز 7 هست

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
سلام علیکم
کافیه خصوصیت EnableGlassEffect=false ست کنید

----------


## reza_edu

سلام معادل اين كد در گريد جانيوس چي هست ؟
dataGridView1.AutoGenerateColumns = false;

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام ببخشيد چطور ميشه يك ستون خاص از گريد جانوس باهم جمع كرد و داخل يك تكس  داخل فرم نشون داد البته با هر بار تغير گريد جمع تغير كن

----------


## f4rib0rz

ورژن 4.0.15.0 janus هم منتشر شد .
trial رو می تونین از سایت خود شرکتش دانلود کنید تو این سایت http://www.janusys.com/controls تو قسمت download .
خیلی گشتم ولی کرکش تو نت نیست اگه پیدا کردین مارو هم باخبر کنید ...
موفق باشین.

----------


## mohammadfazely

دوستان ميشه بيشتر در مورد جانوس بگين؟

----------


## aaaaaaaaaaa

سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد 

من يه gridex از سري كامپوننت هاي  janus  دارم كه بصورت hirarchical به  پايگاه داده وصل كردم يعني يه child table دارم تا حالا مشكلي ندارم 
داخل child table يه field دارم كه از نوع unbound هست و ميخوام با كد بهش داده بدم اما نميدونم داخل كدوم رويداد و چجوري بنويسم 
رويداد هاي loadingrow و colapsible row  هست كه property هايي چون child  list و child table دارن اما نميدونم چجوري الان يه هفته اس دارم ميگردم  ولي چيزي نيس 
لطفا كمك كنيد

----------


## Mehdi_Azizi

> سلام
> وقتی در toolbox از قسمت choose item کامپوننت های جانوس را اضافه کنیم همچنین در قسمت reference خود پروژه هم اونا رو اضافه میکنم و یک نمونه از gridEX را رو فرم قرار میدم برنامه build نمیشه و خطای زیر را می دهد
> unable to resolve type 'janus...
> آیا این مشکل از کرک هست؟ اصلا چه شکلی میشه فهمید dll هایی که برای جانوس داریم کرک شده هستند یا کرک نشده؟




حمید جان سلام،

من خودم این مشکل رو داشتم، البته فقط وقتی با VS2010  و Janus 3.5 هزمان استفاده میکنم، چون .Net Frame work روی .NET FRAME WORK 4 Client Profile بود این خطا رو می داد و اگه اون رو به دات نت 4 تغییر بدی درست میشه. ظاهرا Janus 3.5 صرفا برای دات نت تا 3.5 ساخته شده و این مشکل اصلیه. از مسیر زیر می تونی دات نت مقصد را عوض کنی:

My Project --> Compile --> Advanced Compile Options --> Target Framework (all configuration) o

----------


## pooria_googooli

من یه مشکلی دارم هرچی سرچ کردم راه حلش را پیدا نکردم . وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه. در داخل گرید جانوس کاربر میتونه ستون ها را جابه جا کنه یا مثلا یه ستون را کلا حذف کنه که اطلاعاتش نمایش داده نشه . (که جزئ امکانات خود جانوس هستش)مشکلی که من دارم این هست که میخوام این تغییرات ماندگار بشه . یعنی دفعه بعدی که برنامه اجرا شد گرید جانوس همون جوری باشه که کاربر دفعه پیش تغییرش داده .

----------


## hamid_reza_s1980

با سلام و خسته نباشيد
دوستان يك ستون در گريد جانوس را چطوري ميشه چپ چين يا راست چين كرد با تشكر

----------


## niloo17

سلام دوستان
من توی لود فرم گراید ایجاد می کنم و ستون های اون را اضافه می کنم 
حالا چه جوری می تونم واسه یک ستون input mask  ست کنم که کاربر مثلا عدد با 5 رقم اعشار وارد کنه ؟؟
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## odiseh

سلام
من یه گرید جانوس ورژن2 دارم که توی لود فرم، اون رو با یه DataTable پر می کنم و بعد دستور RetrieveStructure رو Call می کنم.
بعدش سرستون ها رو فارسی می کنم ولی هر کاری می کنم این گرید به صورت افقی scroll نمیشه و جا برای نمایش همه ستون ها توی فرمم کم میاره.

چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## odiseh

خودم جوابشو پیدا کردم:
باید خصوصیت AutoColumnResize رو برابر False بذاریم



> سلام
> من یه گرید جانوس ورژن2 دارم که توی لود فرم، اون رو با یه DataTable پر می کنم و بعد دستور RetrieveStructure رو Call می کنم.
> بعدش سرستون ها رو فارسی می کنم ولی هر کاری می کنم این گرید به صورت افقی scroll نمیشه و جا برای نمایش همه ستون ها توی فرمم کم میاره.
> 
> چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## odiseh

یه سوال:
کسی می دونه چطوری باید کاری کرد که merge ستونهایی با مقادیر برابر توی گرید فعال شه؟

----------


## ERIKA

سلام
بفرمایید اینم کامپوننت ها ی جانوس .

----------


## maktab

سلام. من از سایت اصلی دنلودش کردم. نسخه 4
حالا دنبال کرکش می گردم اگر کسی داره لطفا همینجا بزاره

----------


## Hasibsoft

به سایت زیر بروید تمامی کامپوننتهایی که می خواهید در آنجا هست
http://freecomponents.blogfa.com/

----------


## moonaly

سلام ، من مدتی است با janus کار می کنم ولی الان با ایجاد gridex  به صورت parent- child  مشکل دارم . یه Dataset  از نوع xsd تعریف کردم و در اون دو جدول parent - child  رو با ایجاد relation  گذاشتم   در تنظیمات  gridex هم فیلدهای پدر و جدول و فیلدهای فرزند را ایجاد کردم . زمان مقید کردن grid به dataset مشکل دام . حالت پدر فرزندی نمی گیره  منظورم + کنار grid  . می شه کمکم کنید ؟ ممنون می شم.

----------


## moonaly

سلام ، من مدتی است با janus کار می کنم ولی الان با ایجاد gridex به صورت parent- child مشکل دارم . یه Dataset از نوع xsd تعریف کردم و در اون دو جدول parent - child رو با ایجاد relation گذاشتم در تنظیمات gridex هم فیلدهای پدر و جدول و فیلدهای فرزند را ایجاد کردم . زمان مقید کردن grid به dataset مشکل دام . حالت پدر فرزندی نمی گیره منظورم + کنار grid . می شه کمکم کنید ؟ ممنون می شم.

----------


## S_VB.max

من بدنبال دیتاگریدی می گردم که قابلیت گروه بندی رکوردها را داشته باشه آیا جانوس همچین قابلیتی داره؟

----------


## reza_Nazem

دوستان من می خواهم یک کامپوننت را که قبلا با datagridview نوشتم تبدیل به gridex کنم

مجبور شدم تعدادی از خاصیت ها و رویداد ها را تغییر بدم ولی معادل  رویداد OnEditingControlShowing  را پیدا نکردم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کد هم واستون گذاشتم .


          
  protected override void OnEditingControlShowing(DataGridViewEditingControl  ShowingEventArgs e)
            {
                TextBox txt = (DataGridViewTextBoxEditingControl)e.Control;
                if (txt != null)
                {
                    txt.KeyPress -= new KeyPressEventHandler(txt_KeyPress);
                    txt.KeyPress += new KeyPressEventHandler(txt_KeyPress);
                    txt.TextChanged -= new EventHandler(txt_TextChanged);
                    txt.TextChanged += new EventHandler(txt_TextChanged);

                }
                base.OnEditingControlShowing(e);

----------


## خورشید *ستاره

سلام کسایی که میخوان از ابزار جانوس استفاده کنن و یاد بگیرن بهتر از تاپیک که بوسیله zarrinnegar گذاشته شده استفاده کنن خیلی عالیه 
و حوب توضیح داده شده 
 و کامل.
موفق باشین

----------


## maktab

> به سایت زیر بروید تمامی کامپوننتهایی که می خواهید در آنجا هست
> http://freecomponents.blogfa.com/


کرک نسخه 4 اون برای من جواب نداد!
کسی هست که تونسته کرک نسخه 4 رو پیدا کنه و جواب بگیره؟

----------


## sosp30

سلام به همگی

اینجا کی هست فایل نصبی جانوس نسخه 4.0.18 رو داشته باشه؟ آخه من کرکش رو دارم ولی خود نصبش رو ندارم :)

اگر کسی داره برام بفرسته ممنون میشم :)

پیشاپیش ممنووووووووووووووووون

ایمیل: kiarash_doost@yahoo.com

اگرم کسی کرکش رو خواست بگه تا براش بفرستم یا همینجا بزارم تا همه استفاده کنن

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام به همگی
> 
> اینجا کی هست فایل نصبی جانوس نسخه 4.0.18 رو داشته باشه؟ آخه من کرکش رو دارم ولی خود نصبش رو ندارم :)
> 
> اگرم کسی کرکش رو خواست بگه تا براش بفرستم یا همینجا بزارم تا همه استفاده کنن


تا جایی که من میدونم اینجا *تبلیغات Warez ممنوعه !!!* اما یه سری به http://www.janusys.com/controls/ بزن .. جوابتو میگیری  !

----------


## sosp30

سلام
متشکر

تبلیغات نکردم عزیز. دنبال پول نیستم. فقط نیاز به این نسخه دارم چون کرکش رو تونستم پیداکنم ولی فایل نصبیش رو نتونستم پیدا کنم.

شایدم یکی برعکس من فایل نصب داره ولی کرک نداره.

لینکت که به خود سایت جانوس وصل بود که. عزیز اونجا نسخه 4.0.25 رو داره و هیچ یک از نسخه های قدیمی خودش رو ارائه نمیکنه
من خیلی گشتم نه در سایت جانوس و نه در سایت های اشتراکی هیچ خبری نبود که نبود!!  :گریه: 

بازم ممنونم که با این سرعت جوابم رو دادی

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام
> متشکر
> 
> تبلیغات نکردم عزیز. دنبال پول نیستم. فقط نیاز به این نسخه دارم چون کرکش رو تونستم پیداکنم ولی فایل نصبیش رو نتونستم پیدا کنم.
> 
> شایدم یکی برعکس من فایل نصب داره ولی کرک نداره.
> 
> لینکت که به خود سایت جانوس وصل بود که. عزیز اونجا نسخه 4.0.25 رو داره و هیچ یک از نسخه های قدیمی خودش رو ارائه نمیکنه
> من خیلی گشتم نه در سایت جانوس و نه در سایت های اشتراکی هیچ خبری نبود که نبود!! 
> ...


همون نسخه رو دانلود کن  و  نصبش کن  ... بعد از اون فایلهایی رو که داری روی این  نسخه 4.0.25  ،،    Replace کن .. 100% کار می کنه ....
موفق باشی  ...

----------


## sosp30

*حذف پست تکراری*

----------


## sosp30

سلام مجدد
تست کردم و کار نکرد. مشکل اینجاست که disign ها برای نسخه 4.0.25 هست و خود کامپوننت برای نسخه 4.0.18 که اینها با هم همخونی ندارند و به همین دلیل نمیشه آوردشون تو Visual Studio .
برای همین یا باید دنبال کرک 4.0.25 باشم یا دنبال فایل نصب 4.0.18

مرسی  :لبخند: 

راستی شما با جانوس کار میکنی؟ نسخه چند؟ غیر جانوس چی؟

----------


## gilsoft

> راستی شما با جانوس کار میکنی؟ نسخه چند؟ غیر جانوس چی؟


من از این کامپوننت ها استفاده می کنم 
 
Janus.Windows .Forms.Controls.v4.0.18.0
DevComponents.v10.0.0.0
Stimulsoft 2009.1.323.0 (Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2008.2)
Xceed.Ultimate.Suite.2010.v5.Build.4.0.10226

تو این سایت هم یه Search بزنی حتما به مقصودت میرسی ! من خودم از این سایت دانلود کردم 
http://freecomponents.blogfa.com/
موفق باشی

----------


## gilsoft

*ضمن عذرخواهی از مدیران محترم تالار*
*امیدوارم که تبلیغات سوء نکرده باشم !
هدف من فقط کار راه اندازی بود*

----------


## sosp30

سلام مجدد خدمت gilsoft و تمام کاربران سایت

منم از تمام کامپوننت هایی که شما استفاده میکنید استفاده میکنم غیر از آخری!!! عجب تفاهمیۤ!!!!

و اما در مورد سایتی که معرفی کردی باید بگم که این سایت لینک دانلود خود جانوس رو از سایت مرجع گذاشته و چون سایت مرجع نسخه 4.0.18 رو از سروراش پاک کرده پس هیچ لینکی و جود نخواهد داشت.

شما اگه نسخه نصبی 4.0.18 رو روی سیستمت داشته باشی و اگه بتی اون رو برامون آپلود کنی دل کلی کاربر رو شاد کردی :D
و این کار هم باعث میشه این پست یه رونقی بگیره و بحث جانوس دوباره زنده بشه. چون اکثر کاربرایی مثل من به همین مشکل برخورد کردن

با تشکر فراوان

در ضمن فکر نکنم چنین بحث هایی تبلیغاتی باشه و نگران نباشید. قطعا هدف مدیران سایت بهبود و رفع نیاز های کاربران به راحت ترین روش هست که همین باعث افزایش کاربران و افزایش سطح کارایی سایت میشه.
حتی میشه با کمی تلاش همین سایت و حتی همین پست کوچک رو اونقدر کاملش کرد که مرجعی بشه برای رفع نیاز برنامه نویسان در قسمت جانوس و محلی برای تبادل نظر

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوست من
من این فایل رو setup کردم  JanusWinFormsV4TrialSetupv4026\JanusWinFormsV4Tria  lSetup.exe  ... بعد  اون فایلهای 4.0.18.0 رو تو مسیر C:\Program Files\Janus Systems\Controls  for Microsoft .NET\Windows Forms Controls v4\BIN کپی کردم و در نهایت بچ  فایل Register.bat رو از همین فولد اجرا کردم.
نکته جالب اینه که تا پریشب *این کامپوننتها کار می کرد !! اما الان هرکاری میکنم کار نمیکنه* !!! نه به Toolbox درگ میشه   .. نه به Form   !!! *
فکر کنم باید دوباره ویندوز عوض کنم و این یعنی غم عظما* !!!!!

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

دادن لینک دانلود نرم افزارهایی که تجاری هستن در سایت مشکل زا هستش اگه کسی ورژن 4 رو میخواد پیام خصوصی بده لینک دانلود مستقیم بهش بدم .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## sosp30

> سلام دوست من
> من این فایل رو setup کردم  JanusWinFormsV4TrialSetupv4026\JanusWinFormsV4Tria  lSetup.exe  ... بعد  اون فایلهای 4.0.18.0 رو تو مسیر C:\Program Files\Janus Systems\Controls  for Microsoft .NET\Windows Forms Controls v4\BIN کپی کردم و در نهایت بچ  فایل Register.bat رو از همین فولد اجرا کردم.
> نکته جالب اینه که تا پریشب *این کامپوننتها کار می کرد !! اما الان هرکاری میکنم کار نمیکنه* !!! نه به Toolbox درگ میشه   .. نه به Form   !!! *
> فکر کنم باید دوباره ویندوز عوض کنم و این یعنی غم عظما* !!!!!


سلام

نه نیازی به نصب مجدد ویندوز نیست.  :متعجب: 

یه نگاهی به کد های داخل Register.bat بندازی خودت متوجه می شی که فقط اون کرکی که داری روی نسخه 4.0.18 کار میکنه نه در ورژن دیگه ای.
تا پریشب لابد نسخه ای غیر 4 رو استفاده میکردی!!!

دوستان بگردید و فقط در صورتی که نسخه 4.0.18 نصبی اون رو پیدا کردید یا آپلود کنید روی اینترنت یا اگه لینکی داشتید لینک رو قرار بدید تا همه استفاده کنن.

شما هم هاردتون رو یه سرچ بزنید ببینید شاید نسخه 4.0.18 رو داشته باشید  :ناراحت: 

ممنون

----------


## sosp30

> با سلام
> 
> دادن لینک دانلود نرم افزارهایی که تجاری هستن در سایت مشکل زا هستش اگه کسی ورژن 4 رو میخواد پیام خصوصی بده لینک دانلود مستقیم بهش بدم .
> 
> موفق باشید ./


اطلاعی نداشتم. حتی نسخه های غیر ایرانی هم شامل این قانون میشه؟ بند شماره چند قانون هستش؟

----------


## alimanam

> اطلاعی نداشتم. حتی نسخه های غیر ایرانی هم شامل این قانون میشه؟ بند شماره چند قانون هستش؟


تا زمانی که به یاد دارم شامل هر نرم افزاری که حق کپی رایت برش سایه داشت میشد شماره قانونش رو نمیدونم چون از طریق بروبچ و تالار متوجه این موضوع شده بودم نمیدونم شاید هم سرکاری باشه ( که نیست بابا شوخی کردم ) :قهقهه: 

موفق باشید./

----------


## Reza798

با سلام خدمت دوستان

چطور میشه در گرید جانوس فرمت یک سلول را قبل از بایند شدن عوض کرد ؟ مثلا تاریخ میلادی را تبدیل به شمسی کرد و در گرید تاریخ شمسی را نشان داد.
در گرید معمولی با استفاده از رویداد CellFormating میشد ای کار را کرد .

----------


## هدشی بهشتی

سلام 
کسی می دونه مشکل این کد چیه ؟


 this.gridEX1.Hierarchical = true;

            DataSet ds = new DataSet("DS");
            DataTable DTParent = new DataTable("DTParent");
            SqlDataAdapter ad = new SqlDataAdapter(@"SELECT  IdMali, NumberSabt FROM    MaliTbl", ClassDB.mycn);
            ad.Fill(DTParent);
            ds.Tables.Add(DTParent);
           
            //..........................

            DataTable DTChild = new DataTable("DTChild");
            SqlDataAdapter ad1 = new SqlDataAdapter(@"SELECT IdMali, IdRadah   FROM    Mali_RadahTBL", ClassDB.mycn);
            ad1.Fill(DTChild);
            ds.Tables.Add(DTChild);
           
            //..........................
            ds.Relations.Add("IdMali", ds.Tables["DTParent"].Columns["IdMali"], ds.Tables["DTChild"].Columns["IdMali"]);


            //..........................
            gridEX1.DataSource = ds;
            gridEX1.DataMember = "DTParent";
            //gridEX1.RootTable.DataMember = "DTParent";
            gridEX1.RootTable.ChildTables[0].DataMember = "DTChild";
            //..........................

           
            gridEX1.Refresh();

----------


## shadi khanum

دوست عزیز مشکلتون دقیقا چیه؟ یعنی error میگیرید یا کاری که میخواید انجام نمیشه یا..؟ سوالتون رو واضح بیان کنید

----------


## esibarnamenevis

باتشکر از همگی 
ولی کلا تاپیک خوبی نیست چرا؟
چون اولا محوریت نداره
دوما موضوع مشخصی نداره از نظر محتوا 
اگه کسی بخواد با توجه به عنوان که دوستان مشخص کردن بیاد تو و این همه وقت بزاره  در آخر چیزی دستگیرش نمیشه
به همه دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که به این تایپیک بیان که واقعا منظم و سازماندهی شده هستش و تماما آموزش در مورد جانوس هستش
حتما بیاید ضرر نمیکنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%D8%B3/page4

و وبلاگ:s1390.mihanblog.com
منتظرم

----------


## هدشی بهشتی

> دوست عزیز مشکلتون دقیقا چیه؟ یعنی error میگیرید یا کاری که میخواید انجام نمیشه یا..؟ سوالتون رو واضح بیان کنید


من می خوام در دیتاگرید جانوس اطلاعات دو جدول را که با هم ارتباط یک به چند دارند را نمایش بدم
من از کد بالا استفاده می کنم ولی فقط اطلاعات جدول اصلی رانمایش میده و وقتی بعلاوه کنار گرید را باز می کنم اطلاعات جدول دیگه را نمایش نمیده
لطفا راهنمایی کنید مشکل من از کجاست؟

----------


## sh2007

با سلام ميشه در رابطه با راست چين كردن ريبن و تب ترفندهايش رو بيان كنيد
خيلي ممنونم

----------


## shadi khanum

> من می خوام در دیتاگرید جانوس اطلاعات دو جدول را که با هم ارتباط یک به چند دارند را نمایش بدم
> من از کد بالا استفاده می کنم ولی فقط اطلاعات جدول اصلی رانمایش میده و وقتی بعلاوه کنار گرید را باز می کنم اطلاعات جدول دیگه را نمایش نمیده
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید مشکل من از کجاست؟


 دوست عزیز ائلا خصیصه  Hierarchical گریدتون رو برابر true بذارید و ضمنا به جای خط 24 کدی که گذاشتید این کد رو بنویسید

 gridEX1.RootTable.ChildTables[0].DataMember = "IdMali"

----------


## gilsoft

> به همه دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که به این تایپیک بیان که واقعا منظم و سازماندهی شده هستش و تماما آموزش در مورد جانوس هستش
> حتما بیاید ضرر نمیکنید
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%D8%B3/page4
> 
> و وبلاگ:s1390.mihanblog.com
> منتظرم


 سلام دوست عزیز
اینا که با زبان _( تلخ تو مایه های اسپرسو  )_ #C نوشته شده !
آخه ناسلامتی اینجا تالار محبوب و شیرین VB.NET هستش !

----------


## هدشی بهشتی

> دوست عزیز ائلا خصیصه  Hierarchical گریدتون رو برابر true بذارید و ضمنا به جای خط 24 کدی که گذاشتید این کد رو بنویسید
> 
>  gridEX1.RootTable.ChildTables[0].DataMember = "IdMali"


ممنون دوست عزیز کمک می کنید کمی درست شد
کاری که گفتید انجام دادم اینبار فقط ردیف های خالی جدول دوم را میاره 
چی کار کنم تا اطلاعات جدول دوم را هم بیاره؟

----------


## shadi khanum

منظورتون از ردیفهای خالی جدول دوم چیه؟شما باید به گریدتون یه roottable اضافه کنید و ستونهای جدول DTParent رو که میخواید نشون بده به اون Add کنید و datamembr ستونها رو Set کنید و همچنین  تو collection مربوط به childTable همون roottable، یه childtable اضافه کنید و ستونهایی که میخواید توی جدول فرزند(لایه دوم) نشون بدید رو به اون Add کرده باشید و Datamember اون ستونها رو هم Set کنید و بعد کدهاتون رو با اون تغییری که گفتم اجرا کنید.اگه باز هم مشکلی داشت اگه میتونی برنامت رو بذار تا بهتر بشه کمک کرد
موفق باشی

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

کسی هست نسخه 4 این ابزار رو به صورت کامل ک.ر*ک کرده باشه؟؟
اگر هست با پخ ما رو هم بی نصیب نذاره!

----------


## Hasibsoft

> کسی هست نسخه 4 این ابزار رو به صورت کامل ک-.ر-ک  کرده باشه؟؟
> اگر هست با پخ ما رو هم بی نصیب نذاره!


به آدرس زیر برو کلی کامپوننت اونجا واسه دانلود هست
http://freecomponents.blogfa.com

----------


## mgh64120

سلام دوستان
من براي تغيير رنگ زمينه سطرها در گريد جانوس بصورت يكي در ميان از حلقه بصورت زير استفاده كردم.

Dim FS As New GridEXFormatStyle
        FS.BackColor = Color.AliceBlue
        For I As Integer = 1 To GridEX1.RowCount - 1 Step 2
            GridEX1.GetRow(I).RowStyle = FS
        Next

اما متاسفانه در تعداد سطرهاي زياد، نمايش اطلاعات در گريد جانوس خيلي طول ميكشه!!!
بعد خواستم از GridEXFormatCondition گريد جانوس استفاده كنم.مقداري پيشرفت كردم تا حد زير ولي متاسفانه نشد.

Dim fc As GridEXFormatCondition
            fc = New GridEXFormatCondition(UC_Grid1.GridEX1.RootTable.C  olumns(0), ConditionOperator.Equal, 0)
            fc.FormatStyle.BackColor = Color.AliceBlue
            UC_Grid1.GridEX1.RootTable.FormatConditions.Add(fc  )

و اين هم نمونه كدي كه از اون در DataGridview براي اينكار انجام مي دادم.

Dim objAlternatingCellStyle As New DataGridViewCellStyle
        objAlternatingCellStyle.BackColor = Color.AliceBlue
        GridName.AlternatingRowsDefaultCellStyle = objAlternatingCellStyle


عزيزاني كه از گريد جانوس استفاده كردند لطفا راهنمايي كنيد...  :گریه: 
با تشكر  :چشمک: 
بدرود  :بوس:

----------


## swallow.pa

من هم با گرید جانوس خیلی مشکل دارم کاش کنترل خطا در ورودی و اصلاح دیتا در گرید جانوس توضیح داده بشه
ممنون

----------


## mortaza_bn

ایا با جانوس میشه منوی سفارشی طراحی کرد؟
اگه می شه ،چطوریه؟

----------


## hamed_s64

من سوالی که دارم اینه که من می خوام در گرید جانوس ستونی برای نمایش عکس داشته باشم.اگه عکس ها رو داخل بانک ذخیره کنم راحت این کار انجام می شه ولی زمانی که آدرس عکس رو ذخیره می کنم برای نمایش اون باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## salam333

چگونه در janus gridexمي توان como boxاضافه كرد بطوريكه ليست آن بدون بانكي بدلخواه محتويات آن را افزود؟

----------


## MahTak

ببخشید چطور می نونم Janus ribbon را به صورت right to left در آورم.

----------


## koorosh2004

سلام ، یکی به من کمک کنه

من اطلاعات رو از طریق گرید جانوس وارد میکنم و با دستور TableAdapter.Update(database.table) اونو ذخیره میکنم
تو بیشتر فرم هام مشکلی نداره و مثل بنز کار میکنه اما بعضی از فرم هام که میام add کنم اولیشو add میکنه بعدی رو که میزنم ارور Data Table Internal Index Coropted '5 می ده

مشکل از کجاس ؟
چیکار باید بکنم ؟

----------


## aisana

لطفا راهنمایی کنید
چطوری میشه 1 Richtextbox  رو به عنوان custom control  به grid janus  وصل کرد؟یعنی 1 ستونمون بشه richtextbox

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

من با کنترل های جانوس زیاد کار نکردم اما اگر شما حساسیت زیادی نسبت به استفاده از کنترل های جانوس ندارین میتونین به *این لینک* سری بزنید و ازش استفاده لازم رو ببرین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## Leila-2011

سلام
من با راست چين كردن Ribbon مشكل دارم ، لطفا كمك كنيد

----------


## livd2002

با سلام
من در child table گرید مشکلی دارم واینکه فقط خود root table اطلاعاتش نشان داده میشود و اطلاعات child table نشان داده نمیشود و من بصورت دستی با تکتیک linq انجام میدهم
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## livd2002

با سلام
آقای زرگز ممنون میشم که با استفاده از تکه کدی این حالت را به من نشان بدهید چونکه از هر شکلی که استفاده میکنم نمیشه و فقط میخواهم که از linq باشه
با تشکر

----------


## swallow.pa

توی یک تایپیک گفتم اینجا هم می گم کرک جانوس توی وین 8 درست عمل نمی کنه

----------


## roze_tanha

آيا كسي آخرين ورژن janus  را به همراه كرك آن دارد
ورژن 4.0.38

----------


## parvizwpf

سلام .
من vs2012 دارم. میخوام با کنترلهای janus کار کنم.
ولی با ورژن 4.0.18 مشکل داره. مثه اینکه برای vs2010 تعبیه شده .
چه کنیم؟ متشکرم.

----------


## davood-ahmadi

ورژن جدیدش   Janus WinForms v4.0.36  توی این سایت می تونی پیدا کنی:
http://freecomponents.ir/

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> خوب شما ميتوني اون ستونهايي رو که نمي خواي با کد نويسي از جدول حذف کني ( يعني Visible اونها رو فالس کني ) بعد وقتي به اکسل اکسپورت کردي دوباره اونها رو برگردوني به جدولت ( البته ميتوني براي برگردوندن اونها ابتداي کار تنظيمات جدولت رو ذخيره کني و وقتي کارت تموم شد تنظيمات رو بازيابي کني)


چطوری میشه Visible  یک ستون رافالس کنم با کد نوسی

----------


## دل تنها

سلام دوستان من با فیلتر جنیوس مشکل دارم وقتی تو قسمت searchکه مربوط به فیلتر هست عبارتی رو که میخوام جستجو کنم مینویسم بعد اینتر میزنم هیچی نمیاره در ضمن filtermode=automaticهست یه کسی نیست خوب توضیح بده

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> چطوری میشه Visible  یک ستون رافالس کنم با کد نوسی


دوستان کسی اینکار نکرد 
یعنی با کد نوسی نمیشه یک سلول مخفی کرد

----------


## Hasibsoft

با دستور زیر اینکاررا انجام بدید
Grid.RootTable.Columns("your column").Visible=False

----------


## Leila-2011

سلام
من یه gridex دارم که یه store procedure رو بهش بایند کردم ، یه drop down list هم دارم که تو design ساختمش و بایند هم شده فقط کافیه که تو کد این drop down رو به ستونی که میخام اضافه کنم ، نمیدونم از چه دستوری باید استفاده کنم کلی سرچ کردم و هرچی به ذهنم رسیده مثل :
gridEXAssProperty.RootTable.Columns[5].DropDown.AddItem(gridEXAssProperty.DropDowns["QCDropDown"]);
و
gridEXAssProperty.DropDowns["QCDropDown"].SetValue(gridEXAssProperty.RootTable.Columns[5]); 
و خیلی چیزای دیگه رو امتحان کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم

----------


## mahtab200711

> با سلام
> من در child table گرید مشکلی دارم واینکه فقط خود root table اطلاعاتش نشان داده میشود و اطلاعات child table نشان داده نمیشود و من بصورت دستی با تکتیک linq انجام میدهم
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید


سلام 
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم 
در مورد linq می شه توضیح بدین 
شاید بتونم از این روش استفاده کنم

----------


## mahtab200711

> دوست عزیز ائلا خصیصه  Hierarchical گریدتون رو برابر true بذارید و ضمنا به جای خط 24 کدی که گذاشتید این کد رو بنویسید
> 
>  gridEX1.RootTable.ChildTables[0].DataMember = "IdMali"


 سلام 
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم 
کارایی که گفتین رو هم انجام دادم ولی بازم هم وقتی علامت + رو می زنم جدول child باز نمی شه

----------


## mohamadreza#

سلام
من یه مشکلی دارم با ریبون جانوس
هر کاری کردم نتونستم تنظیم رایت تو لفت شو اوکی کنم تا تب هایی که روی ریبون هست و تمام اجزای اون راست به چپ بشن
پراپرتی رایت تو لفت ریبون رو ترو میکنم انگار هیچ تاثیری نداره روی ریبون
!!!!!!!!!!!!
ممنون اگر کسی این مشکل رو داشته راهنماییم کنه
Tnx

----------


## mreza80

> منم موافقم فقط یک ایرادی هست که جفت کامپوننت ها دارند اینه که RightToLeftLayout رو نداره و اگر امکانش هست منو راهنمایی کنید برای RightToLeftLayout کردن کنترل هایی مثل گرید و تب چکار باید بکنم ؟ این خصوصیت رو کنترل های خود ویژال دارند... RightToLeft فقط نوشته ها را راست چین میکنه ولی خود گرید رو بر نمیگردونه یک عکس ضمیمه میکنم راهنمایی بفرمایید.
> ممنون


 دوست عزیز بالاخره تونستی uirtab راست به چپ کنی اگه کسی بلده به ما بگه بخدا صواب داره

----------


## mah_akb

> دوست عزیز بالاخره تونستی uirtab راست به چپ کنی اگه کسی بلده به ما بگه بخدا صواب داره


با روش ذیل و بشکل دیگری میتوانید UiTab را بشکل فارسی نمایش دهید :
TabStripAlignment = Right 
TextOrientation = Horizontal

----------


## hadi2345

> سلام دوستان من با فیلتر جنیوس مشکل دارم وقتی تو قسمت searchکه مربوط به فیلتر هست عبارتی رو که میخوام جستجو کنم مینویسم بعد اینتر میزنم هیچی نمیاره در ضمن filtermode=automaticهست یه کسی نیست خوب توضیح بده


با سلام، 
کاری که کردی درست بوده ولی این یه تیکه کد رو هم اضافه کن :

For i As Byte = 0 To YourGrid.RootTable.Columns.Count - 1
            YourGrid.RootTable.Columns(i).FilterEditType = FilterEditType.Combo
        Next


موفق باشی.

----------


## hadi2345

> توی یک تایپیک گفتم اینجا هم می گم کرک جانوس توی وین 8 درست عمل نمی کنه


من تو یک فروم خارجی یک روش جالب برای اینکار پیدا کردم و جواب داد .
تو یک پروژه معمولی به قسمت Project -> Properties برو .
تو قسمت Signing تیک Sign The Assembly رو بزار.
تو Refrence پروژه هم DLL های جانوس رو اضافه کن .
حالا اگه پروژه رو اجرا کنی DLL ها به GAC اضافه میشن و همه چیز حل میشه. 

موفق باشی.

----------


## sdssz1365

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
چطور میتونم به childtable گرید با استفاده از کد یک ردیف اضافه کنم؟
خودم این کد را نوشتم جواب نمیده و ردیف را به root table  اضافه میکنه




> gridEX1.RootTable.ChildTables[0].GridEX.AddItem(dr.fldyear, dr.fldMonth, dr.fldDay);


با تشکر

----------


## hadi2345

> با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> چطور میتونم به childtable گرید با استفاده از کد یک ردیف اضافه کنم؟
> خودم این کد را نوشتم جواب نمیده و ردیف را به root table  اضافه میکنه
> 
> [/CSHARP]با تشکر


با سلام ، شما احتمالا گریدت رو بایند کردی. ردیف جدید رو به  DataTable بایند شده اضافه کن. و سپس گرید رو رفرش کن.

موفق باشی.

----------


## sdssz1365

> با سلام ، شما احتمالا گریدت رو بایند کردی. ردیف جدید رو به  DataTable بایند شده اضافه کن. و سپس گرید رو رفرش کن.
> 
> موفق باشی.


 ممنون هادی جان از اینکه وقت گذاشتی و جواب دادی
نمیشه بدون بایند کردن این کارو انجام داد
چون من یه DataTable برای RootTable و ChildTable دارم و بعد از زدن یه شماره درخواست اون DataTable پر میشه.
من با کد الان بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونم بعد از زدن شماره درخواست RootTable را پر کنم، ولی نمیتونم Child را پر کنم.
با کدی که بالا نوشتم اطلاعات به Root اضافه میشه. ممنون میشم اگه جوابمو بدی چون الان 2 روزه دارم روی این مشکل کار میکنم بد جور اعصابمو ریخته به هم. بازم ممنون

----------


## hadi2345

> ممنون هادی جان از اینکه وقت گذاشتی و جواب دادی
> نمیشه بدون بایند کردن این کارو انجام داد
> چون من یه DataTable برای RootTable و ChildTable دارم و بعد از زدن یه شماره درخواست اون DataTable پر میشه.
> من با کد الان بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونم بعد از زدن شماره درخواست RootTable را پر کنم، ولی نمیتونم Child را پر کنم.
> با کدی که بالا نوشتم اطلاعات به Root اضافه میشه. ممنون میشم اگه جوابمو بدی چون الان 2 روزه دارم روی این مشکل کار میکنم بد جور اعصابمو ریخته به هم. بازم ممنون


با سلام مجدد ،
میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدی؟ من متوجه نشدم. الان شما یک DataTable داری که به RootTable وصل کردی. پس Child به چی وصله ؟ چون در حالت عادی باید دو تا DataTable داشته باشی که یکیش Master باشه و اون یکی Detail. و این دو رو با Relation بهم وصل کنی. اگه بتونی با مثال توضیح بدی بهتر میتونم کمک کنم.

----------


## sdssz1365

> با سلام مجدد ،
> میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدی؟ من متوجه نشدم. الان شما یک DataTable داری که به RootTable وصل کردی. پس Child به چی وصله ؟ چون در حالت عادی باید دو تا DataTable داشته باشی که یکیش Master باشه و اون یکی Detail. و این دو رو با Relation بهم وصل کنی. اگه بتونی با مثال توضیح بدی بهتر میتونم کمک کنم.


سلام دوست عزیز
من بایند نکردم
من یه sp دارم که بعد از زدن شماره درخواست اون sp اجرا میشه و نتایج را داخل dataset می ریزه
کد زیر هم برای پر کردن گرید بعد از رویداد RequestNumberEditBox-Leave هست:
private void fldRequestNumberEditBox_Leave(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            SystemActionLogDS.SystemActionLogDataTable dt = FillDataLogAction(fldRequestNumberEditBox.Text);
            foreach (SystemActionLogDS.SystemActionLogRow dr in dt)
            {
                gridEX1.BoundMode = Janus.Windows.GridEX.BoundMode.Unbound;
                gridEX1.AddItem( dr.fldActionTypeCode, dr.fldUserControlName, dr.fldUserIdentifier, dr.fldActionDate, dr.fldActionTime);
                
                FillAdvanceData( dr);
            }
      } 
تابع FillAdvanceData  برای اضافه کردن رکورد فرزند برای هر رکورد در rootTable هست. که به صورت زیر تعریف کردم که البته جواب نگرفتم:
private void FillAdvanceData( SystemActionLogDS.SystemActionLogRow dr)
        {
            gridEX1.Tables[0].ChildTables[0].GridEX.AddItem(dr.fldClientName, dr.fldClientIp, dr.fldClientMAC);
        }

----------


## mam_65

پیدا کردن عداد تکراری در GridEx Janus

for (int i = 0; i < YourGridEX.RowCount ; i++)
        {
             
            int colnum = YourGridEX.GetRow(i).Cells.Count;
            for (int j = 0; j < colnum; j++)
            {
                if (YourGridEX.GetRow(i).Cells[j].Text.ToString() == YourTextBox.Text.ToString())
                {
                  MessageBox.Show("OOPS");
                    break;
                }
            }
        }

----------


## hadi2345

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من بایند نکردم
> من یه sp دارم که بعد از زدن شماره درخواست اون sp اجرا میشه و نتایج را داخل dataset می ریزه
> کد زیر هم برای پر کردن گرید بعد از رویداد RequestNumberEditBox-Leave هست:
> private void fldRequestNumberEditBox_Leave(object sender, EventArgs e)
> 
>         {
>             SystemActionLogDS.SystemActionLogDataTable dt = FillDataLogAction(fldRequestNumberEditBox.Text);
>             foreach (SystemActionLogDS.SystemActionLogRow dr in dt)
> ...





با یک مثال توضیح میدم. ابتدا یک RootTable با 3 Column ساختم. سپس یک ChildTable با 2 Column ساختم و برای وارد کردن اطلاعات از کد زیر استفاده کردم :

 Dim NewRow As Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXRow = GridEX1.AddItem()

        NewRow.BeginEdit()
        NewRow.Cells(0).Value = "Hadi"
        NewRow.Cells(1).Value = "Khalilpour"
        NewRow.Cells(2).Value = "Iran"
        NewRow.EndEdit()

        GridEX1.MoveTo(NewRow)

        Dim ChildRow As Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXRow = GridEX1.AddItem(NewRow)
        ChildRow.BeginEdit()
        ChildRow.Cells(0).Value = "Programming"
        ChildRow.Cells(1).Value = "VB.Net"
        ChildRow.EndEdit()

        GridEX1.Refresh()


امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه...

----------


## sdssz1365

> با یک مثال توضیح میدم. ابتدا یک RootTable با 3 Column ساختم. سپس یک ChildTable با 2 Column ساختم و برای وارد کردن اطلاعات از کد زیر استفاده کردم :
> 
>  Dim NewRow As Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXRow = GridEX1.AddItem()
> 
>         NewRow.BeginEdit()
>         NewRow.Cells(0).Value = "Hadi"
>         NewRow.Cells(1).Value = "Khalilpour"
>         NewRow.Cells(2).Value = "Iran"
>         NewRow.EndEdit()
> ...


خیلی خیلی ممنونم هادی جان :قلب: 
مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## sdssz1365

> با یک مثال توضیح میدم. ابتدا یک RootTable با 3 Column ساختم. سپس یک ChildTable با 2 Column ساختم و برای وارد کردن اطلاعات از کد زیر استفاده کردم :
> 
>  Dim NewRow As Janus.Windows.GridEX.GridEXRow = GridEX1.AddItem()
> 
>         NewRow.BeginEdit()
>         NewRow.Cells(0).Value = "Hadi"
>         NewRow.Cells(1).Value = "Khalilpour"
>         NewRow.Cells(2).Value = "Iran"
>         NewRow.EndEdit()
> ...


خیلی خیلی ممنونم هادی جان :قلب: 
مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## jojoba2010

با سلام
من در windows 8   x64 جانونس نصب کردم و برای ASP.NET استفاده کنم
اما زمانی که اجرا می کنم نمی توانم از grouping استفاده کنم ...
Janus ASP.NET Server Controls 3.0.0.56
کرک شده

----------


## shiva1668

سلام 
من يه سؤال درباره جانوس دارم
اينكه  چطوري يه  dataset رو به صورت اتوماتيك توي جانوس بريزم، به طوريكه  relation‌هايي كه توي dataset قبلاً تعريف كردم هم توي جانوس بياد.
منظوريم  از اتوماتيك اينه كه columnها و row هاي جانوس رو دستي set نكنم . اين كدي  كه زدم فقط جدول root  من رو نشون مي ده و جداول  child رو نشون نميده...


ds= new DataSet();
  DataTable dt = new DataTable("sh");    
   sql.Fill(ds);
foreach(DataTable datatable in ds.Tables)
            {
                if(datatable.ToString()== "Table")
                {
                    datatable.TableName="Parent";
                    continue;
                }
                ds.Relations.Add( ds.Tables["Parent"].Columns[0], ds.Tables[datatable.TableName.ToString()].Columns[0]);
            }
      gridEX1.DataSource = ds.Tables;
            gridEX1.DataMember = "Parent";
            gridEX1.SetDataBinding(ds.Tables[0], "");
            gridEX1.RetrieveStructure();
 
ds.Tables[0]m  همون جدول root منه و براي هر row  از اين جدول child در نظر گرفته شده كه  columnهاي هر child با هم فرق مي كنه، براي همين نمي تونم columnهاي  child‌هاي جانوس رو دستي پر كنم.

ممنون ميشم اگه كمكم كنين.

----------


## shiva1668

خودم فهميدم!!!
براي اينكه relation‌ها در dataset رو هم جانوس نمايش بده كافيه gridEX1.RetrieveStructure(gridEX1.Hierarchical); رو به جاي  gridEX1.RetrieveStructure(); بنويسيم :)

----------


## aloneman2005

سلام . من از جانوس 4.0.38 استفاده می کنم متاسفانه موقع اضافه کردن ستون در child table پنجره designer بسته می شه کسی نسخه ای چیزی که به 2012 بخوره نداره حتی تو سایتش هم نگاه کردم آپدیت 4.0.42 بود منظورم fix بود . البته توی 4.0.18 همچین مشکلی نداره چکار باید کنم من باید از ورژن 4.0.38 یا بالاتر استفاده کنم.

----------


## aloneman2005

یکی با دیتا سورس object و releation ها مشکل داره چون وقتی دیتا ست میزام هیچ مشکلی داره ولی با Entity framework  کار میکنم مشکل داره هر کاری میکنم Releation ha لود نمی شن.

----------


## aloneman2005

بالاخره درست شد توی Entity framework باید child ها رو ObservableCollection کنیم . مرسی

----------


## aloneman2005

کامپونت ribbon janus مثل اینکه right to left کار نمی ده فکر کنم از این روش استفاده کنید بهتره . 
  public partial class UserControl1:Janus.Windows.Ribbon.Ribbon
    {


        public UserControl1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void UserControl1_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {

        }
        const int WS_EX_LAYOUTRTL = 0x400000;
        private bool _RTL = false;

        [Description("Change to the right-to-left layout."), DefaultValue(false),
        Localizable(true), Category("Appearance"), Browsable(true)]
        public bool Mirrored
        {
            get
            {
                return _RTL;
            }
            set
            {
                if (_RTL != value)
                    _RTL = value;
                base.OnRightToLeftChanged(EventArgs.Empty);
            }
        }
        protected override CreateParams CreateParams
        {
            get
            {
                CreateParams CP;
                CP = base.CreateParams;
                if (this.Mirrored)
                    CP.ExStyle = CP.ExStyle | WS_EX_LAYOUTRTL;
                return CP;
            }
        }

    }

----------


## Payman62

سلام.

من طریقه مرج کردن سطرها و ستون ها در گرید جانوس رو میدونم.

اما مشکلم اینه که وقتی تو یه ستون 2 تا سطر مرج میشن تو ستون بعدی نمیشه به سطر دوم مقدار داد و خالی میمونه.


مشابه عکس میخوام مقادیر B1-2  در ستون دوم سطر دوم و C1-2 و C1-3 در ستون سوم سطرهای دوم و سوم قرار بگیره.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Payman62

سلام.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## ahmad.salimi

سلام دوستان
من ميخواهم از گريد جانوس تو وب سايت استفاده كنم با امكاناتي نظيز فيلتر كردن ، گروه بندي ، انتخاب كردن يك يا چند ركورد (Check box) و ...
لطفا اگر نمونه ايي داريد ارايه كنيد.
در اصل سوال من اينه كه آيا گريد جانوس تو Web هم مثل Win بايند ميشه؟
از امكاناتش چطوري ميشه استفاده كرد؟
سپاسگزارم

----------


## lastmory

با سلام 
سال نو همه مبارک :)
من میخوام تنظیمات ترتیب ستونهای گرید رو برای هر کاربر ذخیره کنم 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید اساتید عزیز

----------


## rezakeynia

چگونه در جانوس از , بین ارقام استفاده کنم

----------


## mohammadjv

سلام
کسی میدونه جانوس رو تو ویندوز 8.1 چطور میشه کرک کرد
ممنون از همه

----------


## orasion

سلام دوستان،
من تو تنظیم UiButton مشکل دارم، یعنی اینکه نمی تونم Button های دیگه ای بهش اضافه کنم. البته ButtonStyle رو به DropDownButton تغییر دادم و میخوام وقتی دکمه رو انتخاب میکنم لیست 2 تا دکمه دیگه رو بهم نشون بده.

----------


## dottnett

سلام دوستان
جانوس تقویم فارسی هم داره؟ممکنه لینک دانلودش رو بذارید؟

----------


## darkwish

سلام دوستان با تشکر از مطالبتون خیلی مفید بود 
کسی جانوس رو داره آپلود کنه برا من به همراه کرک .
من از تو سایت های دیگه دان کردم ولی هیچکدوم کرک کار نکرد.لینک های اینجا هم کار نمی کنن منون از رانماییهاتو خیلی مخلصیم

----------


## amirCshamrper

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید .
در مورد فیلتر در گرید جانوس سوال داشتیم . 
هر دفعه که datasource رو ست می کنیم فیلتری که روی سر ستون ها توسط کاربر ست شده از بین می ره
و ما نیاز داریم این فیلتر اعمال بشه و دومرتبه کاربر روی ستون ها فیلتر اعمال شده رو ببینه . 
البته از filterRow استفاده کردم . ولی فقط text رو ست می کنه و value رو ست نمی کنه که این باعث میشه به 
در زمان پاک کردن فیلتر به مشکل بخوریم .

دوستان کسی تجربه ای در این زمینه داره ممنون میشم عنوان کنید...

----------


## fasadat

دوستان كسي راجع به gridexدر جانوس و اينكه وقتي نوع ستون از جنس datetime باشه تقويمي كه نشون ميده اطلاعي داره و باهاش كار كرده؟ من هر كاري مي كنم تاريخ رو جابجا نشون ميده (تاريخي كه از روي تقويم انتخاب مي كنم بعد از انتخاب شدن 10 رو عقب ميره) توي pop up  اي كه براي تقويم باز ميشه هم يه جا به جاي هيچكدام مينويسه none. كسي ميدونه چطوري بايد برطرفش كنم؟

----------


## Delphi7_love

دوستان چطور میشه جمع ستونی از نوع رشته ای رو در گرید جانوس مشاهده کرد
منظور همان استفاده از columntotal 
اگر نوع فیلد int یا bigint باشه درست نشون میده ولی اگر رشته باشه نه

----------


## orasion

سلام دوستان و بابای جانوس!
من برای نمایش دادن اطلاعات توی کمبو باکس Multi Column از SelectIndex استفاده میکنم در واقع روی کالکشن Row یه لوپ میزنم، البته اطلاعات رو درست نشون میده ولی وقتی میخوام دوباره از همون SeletedIndex استفاده کنم، مقدار ردیف 0 رو برمیگردونه. لطفا کد زیر رو نگاه کنید:

for (int i = 0; i < cmb_JM.DropDownList.RowCount; i++)
            {
                if (int.Parse(dt_ControlValues.Rows[0]["ID"].ToString()) == int.Parse(cmb_JM.DropDownList.GetRow(i).Cells["ID"].Value.ToString()))
                {
                    cmb_JM.Refresh();
                    cmb_JM.SelectedIndex = i;
                }
            }
این کد شکنندست در واقع بیشتر مواقغ بعد از عوض کردن Index ردیف جاری با این کد، متد CurrentRow درست جواب میده ولی بعضی وفتها هم نه. در واقع من میخوام وقتی ردیف جاری رو تغییر میدم توی یک قسمت دیگه مقدار CurrentRow همونی باشه تنظیمش کردم. کسی از دوستان چنین مشکلی رو داره؟ یا راه حل بهتر؟

----------


## MrZeR0

سلام دوستان

دوستان من توی grid دوتا layout دارم

چطور میتونم format condition رو روی این layout ها ست بکنم؟ میخوام توی grid مثلا سطرهایی که مبلغ 0 دارن رو back color رو تغییر بدم

----------


## swallow.pa

لطفا لينك دانلود جانوس رو كه تو وين 8 كار كنه بذاريد

----------


## aloneman2005

توی حالت self refrence که بصورت child-parent است چطور اون خطهای مربوط به درختی رو نشون بدم ممنون خطها نشون داده نمی شن

----------


## masoud_zarifi

باسلام خدمت دوستان
من یه مشکلی پیدا کردم با گرید جانوس حالت CheckBoxTriState
یه گرید سمت چپ دارم و یه گرید سمت راست
تو هردو حالت selector رو نیز فعال کردم
CheckBoxTriState رو برابر true گذاشتم
ولی متاسفانه وقتی تو checkbox کلیک میکنم خطای Object reference not set to an instance of an object رو میده
میخوام وقتی تو گرید سمت چپ از check در میاد ولی بقیه در حالت check هستن گرید سمت راست  به صورت mix نمایش بده ولی فرقی نمی کنه
اینم کدمه
 private void grd_year_RowCheckStateChanged(object sender, RowCheckStateChangeEventArgs e)
        {
            int check = grd_year.GetCheckedRows().Length;
            int rowcount = grd_year.RowCount;

            if (check == 0)
            {
                grd_cmp.CurrentRow.CheckState = Janus.Windows.GridEX.RowCheckState.Unchecked;
            }
            else if (check == rowcount)
            {
                grd_cmp.CurrentRow.CheckState = Janus.Windows.GridEX.RowCheckState.Checked;
            }
            else
                grd_cmp.CurrentRow.CheckState = Janus.Windows.GridEX.RowCheckState.Mixed;

            grd_cmp.Refresh();
            
        }

----------


## aloneman2005

کرک جانوس 4.0.42 لطفا

----------


## gilsoft

> کرک جانوس 4.0.42 لطفا


سلام دوست عزیز

از سایت زیر دانلود کن
http://fa.irdevelopers.com/Search.aspx?q=janus

موفق باشید

----------


## projectmostafa

سلام 
من زمانی که میخوام کامپوننت janus  رو تو فرم اضاف کنم خطای زیر رو میده ؟
تو visual stadio 2010 مشکل نداشتم اما توی visual stadio 2015 این مشکل به وچود میاد .
اگر هم ورژنی از این کامپوننت که یا vs2015 و ویندوز 8 مشکب نداشته ممنون میشم لینکش رو بزارین.

----------


## haka110

سلام
در گرید جنوس، فوکوس را می خواهم روی یکی از ستون های سطر فیلتر ببرم.
راه حل آن چیست؟

FilterFocus.png

----------

